# Is This For Real???????



## MB_AKERS (Sep 24, 2005)

This sounds crazy, but honestly I was talking to a game warden the other day about the scents that I use and ask him what he heard were the best and NO B.S. he told me that the best deer lure that anyone could ever use was a used tampon from a woman. I was completley blown away, however he also said that it was illegal and is the same as poaching if anyone were to get caught using this method. He said that the scent would have does and bucks running in and it was just like baiting. I actually have had a few people around tell me that they have heard of this and one guy said he even did this before and it "works". Anyone ever heard this?? :embarasse


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*not sure how that is baiting*

unless deer eat them and you are hunting over a pile of them, and yes I have heard of guys using them in the past. 

I think the CO needs to re-read the definiton of baiting


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

i am not sure how that would be baiting since it is in fact a SCENT!

unless the deer are comming in to eat it like rodney said...lmao

i would have to call BS on "the scent would have does and bucks running in"

yea sure it would probably work but he makes it sound like a stampede comming in just to get a whiff.

either way, its a scent, not bait.


----------



## MB_AKERS (Sep 24, 2005)

I didn't mean it like it was literally "baiting" the deer. I meant it is in the same category of poaching as baiting the animals. Maybe I should've been a little more clear on that. I've been deer hunting for 15 yrs now, I think I know tampons aren't bait!


----------



## Elkman (Aug 27, 2004)

Even If it did work, who the heII is going to ask for one


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*I still dont understand(poaching)*



MB_AKERS said:


> I didn't mean it like it was literally "baiting" the deer. I meant it is in the same category of poaching as baiting the animals. Maybe I should've been a little more clear on that. I've been deer hunting for 15 yrs now, I think I know tampons aren't bait!


how could this be poaching? besides there is no state statute called poaching. can you please explaine what the CO said was illegal, because I dont follow you.


----------



## MB_AKERS (Sep 24, 2005)

Say for instance that in your state spot lighting deer was illegal and if you were to get caught doing it, well you would get attempted poaching charges on you. Now, say that this little idea is also illegal and you hang a lil bloody item in a tree anyways and get caught. Then what happens? You get charges put against by taking a deer in a illegal manner. "Poaching!" This is what was explained to me by a Game Warden in my state of IN. So if I can't get you to follow this, sorry. It's not like i'm trying to support any part of this post, so I'm not gonna keep defending something that I heard. The whole point of the thread was to see if anyone had heard of this before. So let's keep to the point!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*As an Indiana police officer*

I just want you to know that I would check with the DNR, and asked someone at headquarters, your local CO is incorrect. Not wanting to argue with you over this point, just want you to know that the illegal part of your thread is incorrect. Indiana has specific laws, like using a spotlight while having a bow or firearm in your possession, or hunting over a baited area. There is not blanket laws like(poaching). This is for your information only. :thumbs_up


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Can you find it in your laws or rules that states that is illegal?
Sounds to me like you're being fed a story every which way.

If it was a sex scent, deer sex lures would be in the same category.
If it was a "killer" lure, woman would hold all the world records.


----------



## turbofast (May 23, 2005)

Who cares if it works ,that is frickin gross


----------



## typhoon shooter (Aug 28, 2004)

i dont think i am brave enuff to ask any woman for one during that time of the month and for that matter i wouldnt touch it if she gave it to me


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

I think this little misunderstanding stems from hunters such as myself who do in fact use tampons....but they are definitely not used! At least no to begin with...

They hold scent for a very long time and though you could buy a wick, it's often convenient to head to the bathroom closet. 




As far as it being illegal, that's about goofy. You should go talk to that fella and tell him you think he's a moron.


----------



## DesertDweller (Feb 20, 2005)

I can imagine this officer laughing all the way back to the office and sharing his tale.....its possible you were the laughing stock of the days joke.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

:embarasse i've heard of this method i accually know a girl who religously practices this and she always seems to get deer so who knows it might work but i'm not trying it until i see michael waddell do it on road trips


----------



## Blake Miller (Aug 8, 2005)

Funny this came up. About three weeks ago a buddy told me he read the same thing in a book. I believe it was by one of the Wensel bros. Said he used to swipe them out of the trash and store them in zip lock baggies in the back of the freezer. I couldn't hardly believe it when he told me but the more i think about it .... kinda makes sense. I just wouldn't want to try and explain it if i got caught!!!


----------



## razors edge (Nov 19, 2002)

*used tampons??*



Blake Miller said:


> Funny this came up. About three weeks ago a buddy told me he read the same thing in a book. I believe it was by one of the Wensel bros. Said he used to swipe them out of the trash and store them in zip lock baggies in the back of the freezer. I couldn't hardly believe it when he told me but the more i think about it .... kinda makes sense. I just wouldn't want to try and explain it if i got caught!!!


ACTUALLY THIS STORY WAS WRITTEN BY GENE WENSEL IN HIS BOOK NAMED HUNTING RUTTING WHITETAILS, HE DID SAY THAT HE HID THEM IN THE FREEZER TO KEEP THEM FRESH UNTILL HE GOT CAUGHT BY HIS WIFE.I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE HEARD HIS ACTUAL EXPLANATION THAT DAY.I'M SURE THIS WOULD WORK IF YOU HAD THE GUTS TO TRY IT.BE KIND OF HARD TO EXPLAIN TO ANOTHER HUNTER IF HE HAPPENED UPON THE SCENE THOUGH. :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

Elkman said:


> Even If it did work, who the heII is going to ask for one



LMAO!!! Exactly.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Tampons are wonderful!

Make sure you buy unscented for scent wicks!~

The used ones work too - ask Tink - he had a story about this last year!

FRESH used ones work the best!


----------



## dcwhite55044 (Nov 6, 2003)

Holy crap...LMAO!!! This is by far the funniest topic yet! WOW!

I have no idea how you would even begin to approach your wife / girlfreind / significant other on that one! "Hey honey...would you mind pulling that out with these rubber gloves then place it into a zip lock?" "Great.....thanks a bunch.......oh and I need one more for my hunting partner if it's not too much trouble."

This is a great topic for a new book called "When Hunting Deer Goes Too Far"


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

I've also read a post somewhere about having your wife pee in a mock scrape when it's that time of the month for her. Try getting her to go into the woods with rubber boots on just to take a wiz in your mock scrape.....yeah right. Looks like the women hunters have all the advantages.


----------



## SlamminHoyt (Sep 26, 2004)

*You are all right!*

Yep...I've had manypeople tell me that they work great. I also use new uncented ones for scent wicks--heck of a lot cheaper than the real deal...if I wanna get all of my expensive stuff it helps to save a few bucks here and there....lol  

As far as baiting...BS....as far as poaching comeon!? If I pour out a little estrous urine or put scent on a low hanging branch and a deer smells it...it's the same thing really (as using a tampon...used or new) I guess it would be depend on the officer in question...he/she may say "it's a good scent" or say "you're poaching" then. Ridiculous....but I suppose we could also argue about food plots. I can't lay out apples or corn, but can grow a little plot that can attract the deer (and others) too! I don't know what it's all coming too...  

Just my .02


----------



## SirWilliam (Nov 4, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> I just want you to know that I would check with the DNR, and asked someone at headquarters, your local CO is incorrect. Not wanting to argue with you over this point, just want you to know that the illegal part of your thread is incorrect. Indiana has specific laws, like using a spotlight while having a bow or firearm in your possession, or hunting over a baited area. There is not blanket laws like(poaching). This is for your information only. :thumbs_up



Exactly...


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

Gross-----YES.

Does it work better than any estrous scent out there------YES!

Will I admit to using it-----------PROBABLY NOT!

I think Gene Wensel wrote about it, but I believe that the late Ben Rodgers Lee thought of it. (I could be wrong)

I think I read it in his (Ben Lee's) book, and IF I recall the story correctly: He took two ladies on their first hunts and they both happened to get big bucks during the rut. He asked if they happened to be on their cycle during the hunt, and they were. SO he got the crazy idea to hang a used tampon on a licking branch. When he came back to check it, a buck (or bucks) had cleaned the scrape out to the size of a car hood AND tore the licking branch to pieces!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*this is crap.*

so i guess since i'm a mature buck, i could wizz all over my stand and get deer to climb the tree. its got to work i'm in rut all the time. good god, what next. guess i'll go buy a chuck adams stockin cap. that is all the help i need.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Sounds like what we need is a test group....

Who's in? Speaking of in,, my wife is in right now.  

Also, let's hear the responses from the ladies when a guy ask...Oh, and show any pictures of black eyes etc.


----------



## dcwhite55044 (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm in....I'll ask for reaction alone then report back. This should be interesting. :teeth:


----------



## ladycarpenter (Nov 8, 2003)

We are more understanding than you think :tongue: Just show them this thread


----------



## Shott1 (Jun 8, 2005)

*This just in....*

The Texas Parks and Wildlife Department has just passed the bill....yep it's totally legal to use RAGU POPS for a scent attractent.


I will be selling fresh 6 packs of Ragu Pops for a very limited time each month during Deer season for the low price of only 19.99 plus S & H  

PayPal welcome. :tongue:


----------



## BTShooter73 (Oct 15, 2005)

I just asked my GF and she said that is *@$#&^( gross, noway ask your sister!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*apparently you dont have one of those understaning females*



BTShooter73 said:


> I just asked my GF and she said that is *@$#&^( gross, noway ask your sister!!!


 I am not sure to laugh or get sick


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

*Well*

Well it's nice to know that I finally found a good use for my wife...And all this time I thought she was just around to give me a headache.
I have heard of this my whole life, never tried it though....But as a kid growing up in KY I always heard the older guys talking about it over the years and some said they had done it and had good luck with it. I know a few women that use to hunt too and they also said it worked.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

I have peed in a bucks scrape with good results. I witnessed my uncle one day "open up a scrape". He said there is usually a scrape under a certain tree branch by the middle of october and there wasnt one there yet. He pawed out a scrape with his boot and peed in it. The next day you wouldnt believe it. There were scrapes and rubs all over the place around his mock scrape and the one he opened was as big as a car hood. He peed in it again and the next day He shot a 130" 9 point right over that scrape .
I am a believer!


----------



## tgridley (Sep 28, 2005)

Man........You guys north of the Mason Dixon are really starting to worry me. LOL 

You Might be a ******* if.........


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

I can actually picture this now.. Wife tell husband not now my friend has shown up and the guys reaction.....YES!!!!!!!Bring on the Big Buck!!


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

I have a hard time finding UN-SCENTED tampons around here...  

Guy at another church calls them firecrackers......


----------



## Chowder (Oct 3, 2005)

*Wow*

I have to admitt, this is one of the funniest threads i have ever read. I just cant get over the "used" issue, but i guess if my husband asked for one, i would give it to him. He read this thread, and off all my tampons went out the door with him this afternoon. lol. non-used of course. lol. I am interested in if he asks me when my cycle comes. lol. Well, i guess it is a blessing that us women have the cycle huh? lol. You guys just have do deal with all the mood swings. I am glad we can be of service : )


----------



## dcwhite55044 (Nov 6, 2003)

Well....I asked her and she looked at me confused and said "what did you say?" "I asked once again for a used tampon for deer hunting." She looked at me with the most disgusted look and said "NO F$#@ing way...what's wrong with you?" I then said...."well I guess then you would be against storing a few in the freezer?" She said "get off that forum....its starting to make you wacky."   :teeth:


----------



## Chowder (Oct 3, 2005)

*Lol!*

hehehe....i can only imagine...hehehehehe


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

I got "thats disgusting sweetie"


----------



## keep (Aug 2, 2005)

Well I had to try it, kind of. I didn't want to touch or even see it but I had to see if it worked. Instead I tied a rope to my wife's ankle and drug her through the woods. I didn't see anything. I don't know if it was her screaming as I pulled her through a small patch of cactus or my lack of scent control after working up a sweat. Her brusies from the drag worked as good camo though :thumbs_up


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

*Sick!!?!?!?!?*

I have to admit this is one of the best threads I have read on a forum in a Long, Long, Time>!!!!!!! ROTFLMAO


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't know if I should be interested and want to try it or if I should just...


  

For all those who are more gutsy than me, try it and report back.


----------



## B-DUB (Feb 19, 2004)

Somebody has got to try this, and own up to it!!!!!


----------



## MB_AKERS (Sep 24, 2005)

WELL EVERYONE, SINCE IT WAS MY ORIGINAL THREAD AND i WAS THE CURIOUS ONE. I HAD TO TRY IT. IT TOOK A LONG TIME OF WAITING FOR MY WOMAN TO START, AND BEGGING HER TO LET ME TRY THIS. SINCE SHE HUNTS TOO AND UNDERSTOOD WHY I WANTED TO TRY IT, SHE FINALLY LET ME. OF COURSE I HAD TO STEAL IT OUTTA THE TRASH. IT REALLY DOES WORK!! I DIDN'T HAVE "BIG DADDY" COME IN OR ANYTHING, BUT THE DOES WERE ALL OVER ME. i'M SERIOUS AS HELL TO. SO I GIVE IT A :thumbs_up :thumbs_up . SO WE'LL SEE WHO GETS A BIGG'N IN THE RUT AND I'LL TELL YOU IF IT SERIOUSLY WORKS FOR THE BIG ONES. SO THERE YA GO....


----------



## B-DUB (Feb 19, 2004)

MB_AKERS said:


> WELL EVERYONE, SINCE IT WAS MY ORIGINAL THREAD AND i WAS THE CURIOUS ONE. I HAD TO TRY IT. IT TOOK A LONG TIME OF WAITING FOR MY WOMAN TO START, AND BEGGING HER TO LET ME TRY THIS. SINCE SHE HUNTS TOO AND UNDERSTOOD WHY I WANTED TO TRY IT, SHE FINALLY LET ME. OF COURSE I HAD TO STEAL IT OUTTA THE TRASH. IT REALLY DOES WORK!! I DIDN'T HAVE "BIG DADDY" COME IN OR ANYTHING, BUT THE DOES WERE ALL OVER ME. i'M SERIOUS AS HELL TO. SO I GIVE IT A :thumbs_up :thumbs_up . SO WE'LL SEE WHO GETS A BIGG'N IN THE RUT AND I'LL TELL YOU IF IT SERIOUSLY WORKS FOR THE BIG ONES. SO THERE YA GO....


How did they react???

Did they run in and sniff the thing???


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Stumped*

I just got home for lunch and was going to grab a quick bite to eat and off to the woods when I read this thread. Here's my question I just happened to see one (tampon) in the bathroom trashcan. Should i take it or should I ask first? This is a stumper for me.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

Chuck Adams wouldn't use one.

Personally, I think it is more of a curiosity scent than anything.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

huntnfish21 said:


> I just got home for lunch and was going to grab a quick bite to eat and off to the woods when I read this thread. Here's my question I just happened to see one (tampon) in the bathroom trashcan. Should i take it or should I ask first? This is a stumper for me.


I think the ramifications are far greater for asking rather than just takin without asking. Take the trash out and empty it, except for the desired item, and then you may not suffer the inquisition that I know I would if I asked first. Funny, between my wife and 2 daughters, I don't think one has ever made it to a trash can. Guess they get flushed. Sure am glad we have public sewer service!!!! Any idea how I may trap one on the way out???? Man this thread is really getting out of hand.....LOL


----------



## MB_AKERS (Sep 24, 2005)

I really can't tell you how to sneak one out, but I'd use the old take out the trash method and grab it then. The deer came in like a buck chasing a doe. They had their noses curled up in the air and it was quite obvious that they were winding something that was an attractant to them. Man was it weird, but it actually worked! They came in about 20 mins. after daylight and I shot a doe immediately. With the one laying dead, they still came in steady with their noses up walking directly towards the item hang'n in the tree. I'll almost bet that when the rut hits, the bucks will be very aggressive to this. The tampon I used wasn't eveb really all that heavy from her cycle either, so the smell must really be overwhelming to them.  :thumbs_up


----------



## Bo Hunter (Apr 15, 2003)

> The tampon I used wasn't eveb really all that heavy from her cycle either


 :attention :yield: :faint2:


----------



## Oak (Oct 17, 2005)

:suspiciou y'know, i'd just rather take my chances with some other scent.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I am surprised nobody has found them available on Ebay. I guess I'll just post a "WANTED TO BUY" thread here on AT.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

ok, nothing but successfull testing so far who's next? Bo Hunter I think you would have an unbiased opinion are you open for testing?

I've got a terrible head cold and my wife has only a couple days left but I hate to try the freeze and thaw method...


----------



## dcwhite55044 (Nov 6, 2003)

It's really going to get disturbing when there is a "Sanitary Hunting Napkin Disposal" box in the parking lot at each public hunting land site.

We need to come up with some Marketing for this........how about something like......

"Don't Let Another Hunting Period Get You Down"
or
"Where Nature Meets Nature"
or
"Torpedo your way to success"


----------



## Oak (Oct 17, 2005)

*Along the same lines.*



dcwhite55044 said:


> It's really going to get disturbing when there is a "Sanitary Hunting Napkin Disposal" box in the parking lot at each public hunting land site.
> 
> We need to come up with some Marketing for this........how about something like......
> 
> ...



how about, "Best Damn Hunting Scent....Period"
:twitch:


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

" When it's that time of the month, it's that time of the rut!"

"If she's hot he'll be even hotter!"

"No need in everybody suffering, get a big buck for her"

"You can't get it but he thinks he can"

" If it ain't working with Tink, go with the ....!"

"Why pay for over the counter scents when you can get under the sink for less"!


----------



## MB_AKERS (Sep 24, 2005)

wow, I never thought I could say that I got my "wings" through my hunting trip.  This is a hilarious topic, but man it's so weird what will bring the deer to ya in the woods. Who'd a thunk it? It's a biohazard and all, but just think of all the fellas who will be getting their wings in the woods now.....Soon we will no the secret to the big bucks won't we.


----------



## BowtechAndy (Oct 31, 2003)

this is just to funny. But i thik i am going to have to give it a whirl.

andy


----------



## Oak (Oct 17, 2005)

lxshooter said:


> this is just to funny. But i thik i am going to have to give it a whirl.
> 
> andy


careful whirling it....


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

<-------- PROUD "Wingster!"


----------



## PA Dave (Jan 3, 2005)

Dang! And we been throwin' 'em out all these years...a wasted resource.


----------



## dajcentex (Jul 19, 2005)

Yuck! Gross! discusting!

I let yall know it works! LOL


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Look out Tink!!!


----------



## Unkljohn (Sep 16, 2005)

I can't believe I'm actually looking forward to IT starting. Usually I wanna leave home for a few days!!!


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

i just read this thread to my gf and she said "GUYS ARE SICK!!"

in the same breath she asked if i wanted her to to keep some for me :embarasse 
i got my in...i guess..ill update in a few weeks. too bad i gotta wait :thumbs_up :thumbs_do 


"Buying it is easier than asking for it"
"There are some strings attatched"


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

Durocab is starting a new business. It seems these cabs aren't selling as well as hoped so he is starting up TT Inc. That stands for Texas Tampons. He is going to process them and bottle the extract.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

This just goes to show you that for a big buck a guy will try ALMOST anything! 

I can't wait to get one in front of my game cam and see what happens! :tongue:


----------



## steadyeddie (Apr 27, 2004)

*This does work*

But when I asked my wife when she was young she thought I was crazy and that ended that. I guess if one knew a person who cleaned restrooms and maybe they would let you look for some in the girls restroom inside those metal storage bins. This is reallly wild and you just might get arrested for being a pervert or something. Image telling this to the left wing judge. Our store in Freeburg has a product called Sperm, and it is white in a small bottle, and never have bought one or opened one. Anyone ever heard of this product. Steady


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

Ok, I asked my wife if I could have a couple of used ones and she gave me that "deer in the headlights look". She then ask "are you serious" to which I said "yes". And she then told me I was "freaking NUTS but, Ok" So anyway I'll should be set come the rut.. :teeth: 



For the people who think it's nuts, let me get this straight. You have no problem cutting around a deers bunghole, then splitting the skin all the way up to the neck, sticking your hand into the chest cavity and grabbing hold of the esophagus, cutting it and pulling everything out of a deer. But a used tampon turns your stomach and is gross?? Now that my friends is weird :tongue: 


.


----------



## Staceyfb (Sep 29, 2005)

Asked the wife and read her a few of the choice posts here. I got the same reaction.
I always tell her that I am not obsessed, I am passionate.
She told me if I honestly ever thought of doing this, it would cross that obsession line. I guess she is right I have never connected on a big one, I am obsessed with that.


----------



## Oak (Oct 17, 2005)

Hart said:


> But a used tampon turns your stomach and is gross?? Now that my friends is weird :tongue:.


then i am weird.


----------



## Oak (Oct 17, 2005)

steadyeddie said:


> But when I asked my wife when she was young she thought I was crazy and that ended that. I guess if one knew a person who cleaned restrooms and maybe they would let you look for some in the girls restroom inside those metal storage bins. This is reallly wild and you just might get arrested for being a pervert or something. Image telling this to the left wing judge. Our store in Freeburg has a product called Sperm, and it is white in a small bottle, and never have bought one or opened one. Anyone ever heard of this product. Steady


 :twitch: 

i've heard of it. but not as a product sold in stores....


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Okay, I am sitting in class trying to read this thread and I am laughing so hard I am afraid I am going to get kicked outta class!!!!

Who knew y'all guys would go to these lengths to kill a buck??!! 

Y'all have finally decided that we might be useful after all!!!


----------



## Gypsy Rover (Jan 2, 2004)

*well..*

The reaction I got was not so nice form the wife, so I started calling female friends, and then the reaction was pure comics....then the wife found out I was asking her friends for such..

humm......


----------



## Bo Hunter (Apr 15, 2003)

The man who can come up with a product that will adjust your womans cycle to cooincide with peak of the rut will be one rich SOB! Now, if you can talk her into a steady diet of acorns and apples for the week preceeding the visit from aunt flo, we might just have something!

This is some funny stuff! I must say, I would definitely try it. It only makes sense. Is it really any worse than any of the other stuff we handle?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Your right, it is pretty nasty... But hey, if it works!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

We might go for a steady diet of apples for a week, but those acorns will just back on the #s...We'll be like little fatties walking around after than and then y'all won't like that...It'll be the balancing test between fat wife vs. big buck...Hmmmm...Wonder what y'all will choose!!?? :teeth:


----------



## Oak (Oct 17, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> We might go for a steady diet of apples for a week, but those acorns will just back on the #s...We'll be like little fatties walking around after than and then y'all won't like that...It'll be the balancing test between fat wife vs. big buck...Hmmmm...Wonder what y'all will choose!!?? :teeth:


did you mean skinny wife vs. big buck??  

tough one....really tough...


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Oak said:


> did you mean skinny wife vs. big buck??
> 
> tough one....really tough...


HEHE...Yeah, that's what I meant!!!


----------



## kawie23 (Sep 28, 2004)

I asked the GF and she freaked out and said she "needed time to process what I just said" after thinking for a while she came up with a no.  After much persistance she is starting to wear down. Maybe in time for the rut? Wish me luck.


----------



## Big D (Jan 20, 2005)

I haven't laughed this hard since the thread about doinkers. At any rate I don't think I can bring myself to do it. I would rather buy a $50 bottle of hot doe pee than drag a used tampon to the stand. I admire you guys that are trying it though. That is dedication or something... :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Gypsy Rover said:


> The reaction I got was not so nice form the wife, so I started calling female friends, and then the reaction was pure comics....then the wife found out I was asking her friends for such..
> 
> humm......


I dont think you should be going down that road just yet, wait until we get a bit closer to the rut!!! :bolt:


----------



## Shott1 (Jun 8, 2005)

*I Had to share this one.......*

Two young boys walked into a pharmacy one day, picked out a box of Tampax and proceeded to the checkout counter. The man at the counter asked the older boy, "Son, how old are you?" "Eight", the boy replied. The man continued, "Do you know how these are used?" The boy replied, "Not exactly, but they aren't for me. They are for him. He's my little brother. He's four. We saw on TV that if you use these, you would be able to swim and ride a bike. He can't do either one."
And now after reading Archery Talk...ya can even kill a P&Y Buck with them.......I stand corrected....."we do need these split-tails after all" :tongue:


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

i have heard this but never tried it myself. they say it is certain that the hormones let out by the woman is the same thing as the doe in heat and that is what attracts them to it. i have heard of it but it does sound way off base
rob k


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Bo Hunter said:


> The man who can come up with a product that will adjust your womans cycle to cooincide with peak of the rut will be one rich SOB!


This CAN already be done with selective birth control pill use. I am sure most of the ladies on here that have used the pill know the cycle can be initiated or prevented dependent on which "color" you take.

Also, I don't know about this. I get upset enough when I walk into a dew-covered spider web early in the morning. I can't imagine getting hit between the lookers by one of those things somebody has "hung" in a tree. I think the guys that are getting a NO response to their requests just need to pull a few strings!!!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

I cannot believe I just read 3 pages of this stuff :vom:


----------



## Oak (Oct 17, 2005)

Obsession said:


> I cannot believe I just read 3 pages of this stuff :vom:


well, that makes you a member of the same club i'm in...


----------



## MB_AKERS (Sep 24, 2005)

Well you ladies that are visiting this thread, is there a small chance that you might popa squat around the stand now? I mean you all have all the advantages over us now. What's not to stop yall from killing bthe pope and booners now that yall have this great scent available to ya. Good luck though ladies, i'm just real glad to see that there are die hard bow hunt'n ladies out there. Right on!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Hey yeah...maybe we can all set up paypal accounts


----------



## Oak (Oct 17, 2005)

*Oh man...!!*



Obsession said:


> Hey yeah...maybe we can all set up paypal accounts


i don't know whether to laugh at this or run from the computer...


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Oak said:


> i don't know whether to laugh at this or run from the computer...


LOL...it's ok you can laugh, I was only kidding :becky: 


Then again I may run an add on Ebay and see how much they'd go for


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

I don't really understand why it would work. This may sound odd, but it isn't like that is a good time to breed so why would the deer like the scent? Any opinions?

I'm not about to ask my fiancee about this, especially if it see was currently having her period. You all would see me with a knife sticking out of some part of my body on the front page of the newspaper.


----------



## ActionPoint (Aug 18, 2005)

It absolutely works. A guy I started hunting with several years ago told me about it, along with several other related things he does that I won't go into. And I laughed until I almost puked. He talked me into hunting over one of these special scent bombs and I proceeded to watch 2 separate bucks and a doe lick the absolute hell out of the tampon. It will trigger very aggressive behavior during the rut. I don't know how it works, I don't care, given the right situation it is very effective, sick and disgusting yes, but very effective. I'm not going to go around and collect used tampons, but I will definitely make a case for the fact that they do work.


----------



## Oak (Oct 17, 2005)

Obsession said:


> LOL...it's ok you can laugh, I was only kidding :becky:
> 
> 
> Then again I may run an add on Ebay and see how much they'd go for


LOL...a tad bit mercenary eh?? well, i can't say if it would produce some cash that i wouldn't give it a try. but good god...gives me the shivers....


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Its True*

It works


It has to be fresh Freezing them doesn't work

Gene & Barry Wensel developed this practice inthe early 1970s before they moved to Montana


Also deally on Black Bear in the spring



It works

Nuff said


Tink in Texas


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Man..wish I knew where this ole gal is I picked up late one night bout 25yrs. ago..bet she'd make a good huntin pard. I had to pour gasoline in the floorboard of the car before going home that night.


----------



## WIarcher (Sep 7, 2005)

Holy Crap my side hurts from laughing.  Way to gross for me but if you can stomach it and it works more power to ya!

With all the concern over human odor and scent control I find it hard to believe that a bodily fluid ESPECIALLY A USED TAMPON  would actually attract deer and not send them running into the next county. 

If my hunting buddy starts pulling these things out of his fanny pack he's finding another way home!!


----------



## C.Adams (Sep 20, 2005)

*Whoa!! Whoa!!! WHOA!!!*



Hoyt said:


> Man..wish I knew where this ole gal is I picked up late one night bout 25yrs. ago..bet she'd make a good huntin pard. I had to pour gasoline in the floorboard of the car before going home that night.


 :fear:


----------



## philh64 (Apr 2, 2004)

When I used to work on my brother in law's dairy farm, I witnessed something similar to this. My sister used to help out around the farm, but when it was her time of the month, she couldn't go anywhere near the pasture. We had a fairly mild tempored bull at the time, but he would go absolutely crazy when she would come around during her period. She didn't bother him any other time of the month, only during period time. He tried chasing her down a couple of times in fact. We eventually had to "change" him into a steer.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Hoyt said:


> ... I had to pour gasoline in the floorboard of the car before going home that night.


Now that's funny!!!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

This could defintely be a good ebay venture!!! :teeth:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> This could defintely be a good ebay venture!!! :teeth:


I'll take 6 of yours vacuum sealed please :boink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> This could defintely be a good ebay venture!!! :teeth:


Now here's a girl who's using her head... :tongue:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I feel sorry for the mailman that has to cram one in the old mailbox if you know what I mean :killpain:


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 13, 2004)

WIarcher said:


> With all the concern over human odor and scent control I find it hard to believe that a bodily fluid ESPECIALLY A USED TAMPON  would actually attract deer and not send them running into the next county.


Yup, a lot of this scent control stuff is actually nothing more than great marketing in my opinion. One of my high school buddies used to go to deer camp with his grandfather. Everyone in the group took their own milk jug with them and when it was time to "go number one" they would use the jug. Then, everymorning when they got to their stand, they would dump it on the ground around their tree. I, just last week, took a leak off my stand.... Two does and a fawn came from downwind directly to my urine deposit and milled around there for about ten minutes.

Do any of you guys ever watch those silly Bigfoot shows? You often hear them speaking of the female witness being "in-season". So you guys better be alert!

Jim


----------



## lungbuster-gal (May 1, 2005)

*Good Lord!*

Didn't realize I was at my "peak" the past few days! I did everything I could to cover my scent. Give me 14 days, when I'm actually dropping an egg, all ya guys will look good! That's when I'm in PRIME hunting mode! Nothing like progesterine at it's peak.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

FINALLY!!!!! :mg: 

There's that line I have been waiting for!  

heh heh heh :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

lungbuster-gal said:


> Didn't realize I was at my "peak" the past few days! I did everything I could to cover my scent. Give me 14 days, when I'm actually dropping an egg, all ya guys will look good! That's when I'm in PRIME hunting mode! Nothing like progesterine at it's peak.


Dang guys, I think we've struck gold here!!! :teeth:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Do I hear an opening bid???? :tongue:


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## daspope (Oct 19, 2005)

I didnt put in for the big game drawing this year so I am missing out on deer hunting right now, but I sealed the deal w/ my girlfriend for next year haha. she said I could stock pile them in the freezer..... promptly after calling me a freak, nutjob, and a few other terms lol.


----------



## MQ1 zhooter (Dec 4, 2004)

You mean this?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I'll admit it - I am going to try it - should be 2 weeks away now - perfect pre rut timing - just gotta put up with HELL week next week! :thumbs_do


----------



## Oak (Oct 17, 2005)

lungbuster-gal said:


> Didn't realize I was at my "peak" the past few days! I did everything I could to cover my scent. Give me 14 days, when I'm actually dropping an egg, all ya guys will look good! That's when I'm in PRIME hunting mode! Nothing like progesterine at it's peak.




ding ding ding...we got a winner folks. no way to top this one. might as well shut this down. :spit: :chortle:


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

Something just occurred to me. Lung-buster gal sort of has an advantage in this she can eat apples for 2 weeks as well as corn samples from the feed mill and be absolutely deadly.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*Ok*

So I asked the old ball and chain last night and she thought I was out of my mind, but seemed like see would save them if I wanted her to. (It happens in two weeks) Anyway, later last night she crawled up to me and asked, "do you really want me to do that for you." I said do what? She said, "you know save my you know whats." I said no that would sick! She says and I qoute again, "I thought it would show how much you love me."

We just about pissed ourselves laughing. My wife is the coolest.

So here's the deal. If any of you guys want to try to hunt with my wifes once every month mess PM me and for the low low price of $13.95 I will ship you not just one, but two used you know whats. Plus shipping and handling. You, will be able to prove or disprove this theory and I will be able to finally show my wife how much I love and appreciate her.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

*I agree with TINK It Does Work!*

I killed a real nice buck in Oglethorpe, Co. Georgia back in 87' My girlfriend/fiance' had no problem with compliance...I put them in Ziplock freezer bags and kept them in the Fridge. That wkend I took them to the hunting property and about a hundred yds. from my stand "christmas treed" them around my stand at 0900 here comes a buck from the downwind side just about in a full "lip-curl" The 7mm mag. tore him up! 
P.S. Make sure you wear some Latex Gloves While decorating. Also, my wife now said she'd do it...but she does'nt have periods anymore and refused to ask any of her friends that do...so I am sort of in the Mkt.  

Razorback girl: It could be a good business venture: It just takes a while to build a quality clientele.


----------



## drahthaar (Jun 21, 2005)

My wife pretty much says nothing about me going out when I want. I don't think I want to change that.


----------



## MB_AKERS (Sep 24, 2005)

:thumbs_up Well, I think the ladies have a good point on the sales aspect of this thread. The only problem with that is, they'll have all the power and be the CEO's. We'll have to beg to get in on the profits. On top of all that, they'll even be gett'n all the big bucks! Classic!! With those pictures you ladies have by your names, you could definitely market the stuff well. Anyways, took one outta the freezer for yesterday's hunt and let it thaw good. Didn't work as well as a fresh one, but they still came in with their noses curled and walked right to it in the tree. Little bucks and does were what came in, but I'll be use'n a fresh one right during the rut. Alright!!!!!!! It outta be interesting for sure. Look'n forward to what the rag will bring in. Let's hear them stories if yall try it now. Don't be embarrased, it may get ya a monster!  :thumbs_up


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Are these women sober when they are handing these things over to you guys??


----------



## SneakyPete (Oct 14, 2005)

I guess this is why Cave Men used to drag their women around by their hair.


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

I don't guess I get it. The monthly period is God's way of cleansing a womans reproductive tract. It's a perfectly natural thing that has been going on for some time now. So why do people get grossed out by it. Why would a woman have a problem with giving them to her husband or boy friend after he has explained what he wants to do with it. Surely you gals aren't ashamed of yourself each month when it happens. These things simply end up in a landfill somewhere. We live in a society where it is considered good to recycle things. If some good can be found for these things why not. I'm older than many of you and am bothered by all the cursing on T.V. and men and women living together outside wedlock which doesn't bother a lot of folks nowadays, yet using used tampons for a practical purpose is gross. Come on folks, get a grip.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## Unkljohn (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm gonna have to try it. I've got a couple of weeks left before my wife's little friend show up, I can't believe it, but I kinda wish he would hurry up and get here


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Oak (Oct 17, 2005)

Obsession said:


> Are these women sober when they are handing these things over to you guys??


no, and neither is the guys taking them...


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

and?  :beer: :cocktail:


----------



## BHruska15 (Oct 20, 2005)

Yes I have heard of guys using this method. Actually we had a guy who used to come to our camp, bring his wife's used tampons when she was on her period that week. And again I say he USED to......haha


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Dave Nowlin said:


> It's a perfectly natural thing that has been going on for some time now. So why do people get grossed out by it. Come on folks, get a grip.
> Dave Nowlin


Thank you Dave, the way most men act you would think it is catchy or contagious like the plauge or something. Big tough hunters who play with does eustrus afraid of the very same thing from their very own species. It just makes me laugh.


----------



## MrPenguin (May 6, 2005)

dcwhite55044 said:


> Holy crap...LMAO!!! This is by far the funniest topic yet! WOW!
> 
> I have no idea how you would even begin to approach your wife / girlfreind / significant other on that one! "Hey honey...would you mind pulling that out with these rubber gloves then place it into a zip lock?" "Great.....thanks a bunch.......oh and I need one more for my hunting partner if it's not too much trouble."
> 
> This is a great topic for a new book called "When Hunting Deer Goes Too Far"



Oh my goodness, I have tears comming from my eyes laughing :laugh:


----------



## lungbuster-gal (May 1, 2005)

*Okay?*

For the sake of science, I'll be willing to sacrafice, and let you guys know! This thread should be tied in with the urinating out of the treestand thread. Since I ovulate, and menstrate on a regular monthly basis. I'll just urinate by my stand no matter what time of month.
Would that help?


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

it sure doesnt help me out any :wink:


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

2nd chance beat me to it. It will probably help you a bunch but I can't figure how it will help me, unless of course you bottle some of that and send it my way for me to pour around my tree. :thumbs_up 
Dave Nowlin


----------



## lungbuster-gal (May 1, 2005)

*I work hard to cover*



Dave Nowlin said:


> 2nd chance beat me to it. It will probably help you a bunch but I can't figure how it will help me, unless of course you bottle some of that and send it my way for me to pour around my tree. :thumbs_up
> Dave Nowlin


my scent, then told not to. I just don't get it. I guess I'll just try the best I can to cover my scent. That is how I have gotten my deer in the past.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

lungbuster-gal said:


> my scent, then told not to. I just don't get it. I guess I'll just try the best I can to cover my scent. That is how I have gotten my deer in the past.


Do what you do best Trish


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm working with Tink trying to find a way to bottle the stuff. Gotta be worth more that that Code Blue.... Ours will be called Code Red!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Durocab1 said:


> I'm working with Tink trying to find a way to bottle the stuff. Gotta be worth more that that Code Blue.... Ours will be called Code Red!


Cabbie, All you need is a funnel


----------



## tldga3 (Sep 8, 2005)

*hey*

I told my wife about this, I am getting the next batch!!


----------



## Oak (Oct 17, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Thank you Dave, the way most men act you would think it is catchy or contagious like the plauge or something. Big tough hunters who play with does eustrus afraid of the very same thing from their very own species. It just makes me laugh.



yep, laugh away....every since that first caveman got busted over the head by his gal during that time of the month, we've known to stay the heck away from that stuff...

who said i was big and tough???


----------



## B-DUB (Feb 19, 2004)

The funny thing is I am brave enough to actually try it.... but not nearly brave enough to ask the wife for one!!! :embarasse :mg: 

So I will just have to live vicariously through the rest of the demented souls! :teeth:


----------



## tldga3 (Sep 8, 2005)

*just ask her!*

start out by saying, "honey, these crazy guys on this bow hunting web forum have a silly idea..." and tell her about it. She may ask if you would like to try it. Ya never know til you ask :thumbs_up


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

Can't believe I spent the last minutes of my life going through this thread !! :tongue: I hope all the "brave" hunters who volunteered to try this post their results. No, not the results of asking their honey for the sample, but the results from the critters in the woods.  

Could you imagine working for a company that markets the scents we already buy and you're company goes out of business & you lose your job because this practice becomes wildly popular. What would you say during your subsequent job interview ?? :embarasse "Yeah, I lose my former job because ....." 

I'm almost wetting myself here....help!!

I absolutely love the slogan part of this thread. Unbelievable....


----------



## MB_AKERS (Sep 24, 2005)

THIS IS ABSOLUTELY GREAT!!! Has anyone got any good sightings or stories of em' come'n in hardcore to the rag?  Post em!


----------



## Blitzburgh (Mar 2, 2003)

*Okay, it has been a month now...*



MB_AKERS said:


> THIS IS ABSOLUTELY GREAT!!! Has anyone got any good sightings or stories of em' come'n in hardcore to the rag?  Post em!


Time for the science to hit the fan.

"Pouring gasoline on the floorboard of the car..."

Quite possibly the funniest thing I have ever read on the internet.


----------



## HornHogg (Jan 10, 2004)

*Just read this thread*



SneakyPete said:


> I guess this is why Cave Men used to drag their women around by their hair.



Ohhhhh man, I can just hear that poor Cave Woman, "##@%&** Bob, if this is the only way you can get a deer, you need to take up duck hunting!!"

Called up my ex and asked her to contribute to the cause, she said she'll have a restraining order out on me bright and early Monday morning.


----------



## CWarmouth (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't doubt that it works. A female friend of mine used to work at Yellowstone. During her orientation they warned them that most attacks by moose and bears in the park are against women having their period. Later that year she herself got charged and treed by a grizzly that kept her in the tree all night during her time of the month. 
I don't know why they would react that way though. It seems like when women are ovulating would be the time the animals would be on their trail.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Apr 24, 2004)

*t*

LOL

I have heard and know women whom shot huge bucks when they are on there monthly cycle. Some said, the deer just came right into me. LOL

My cousins wife, first time out hunting EVER, was on her period, she shot a 20 some inch 13ptr..????

I'm not sure if its right place/right time OR if a women cycle does lure in bucks?

I do use Unused/unscented tampons for scent drags. I haven't tried a used one yet,LMAO!

Someone should and post results!

Next question: If it does work, then a few days prior..would that be considered Estrus scent?


----------



## makethemdead (Oct 24, 2005)

turbofast said:


> Who cares if it works ,that is frickin gross


yeah exactly talk about something else thats pretty disrespectful for anyone to talk about much less a dnr officer spending some time hunting is probably the best way to get a deer.


----------



## daspope (Oct 19, 2005)

CWarmouth said:


> I don't doubt that it works. A female friend of mine used to work at Yellowstone. During her orientation they warned them that most attacks by moose and bears in the park are against women having their period. Later that year she herself got charged and treed by a grizzly that kept her in the tree all night during her time of the month.
> I don't know why they would react that way though. It seems like when women are ovulating would be the time the animals would be on their trail.


Cant bears climb trees?


----------



## CWarmouth (Oct 23, 2005)

daspope said:


> Cant bears climb trees?


 Black bears do but adult grizzlies don't. Maybe sometime in history a grizzly has, I don't know. I'm not a grizzly bear taxonomy expert, but I know that as a general rule adult grizzly bears do not climb trees.


----------



## okiefirefighter (Apr 12, 2004)

*scent bombs*

I believe that the bucks smell pheromones coming from the tampons. I asked my wife about 8 years ago, and she looked at me like I was crazy. She ended up agreeing to the request but I never did take one. Now she has had a hysterectomy. I read about making a tincture out of a tarsal gland with rubbing alcohol. Wonder if you could do the same things with the tampons? Just a thought.


----------



## bounce (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kind of Gross*

I live in Kentucky and have heard about this all my life. Never knew any one to try it. I thought it was just B.S. until I read this thread. LOL I have done some crazy things , but this ones a little to gross for this country boy. 
This is a funny thread Keep up the good work.


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

Well....lets take this a step further. I have been told by some ole timers that there is another element to add to this whole 'time of the month' thing.

I am sure many of you have seen the 'Still Steamin' scents marketed. Well just as the human female's secent can attract a buck during rut, so can a man's. All you gotta do while in your stand is produce your own batch of 'Still Steamin Buck Semen'

Used in conjunction with a properly timed used tampon and you will see more bucks than ever before. The combination of the female and male odors together is irresistible. You play on both sexual attraction AND jealous territorial aggression.

Now just dont ask me what your going to say when your buddy comes walkin down the trail and spots you with a used tampon in one hand and your summer sausage in the other. haha yer on your own for explaining THAT one.

For an even better hunting experience, take your wife/gf to the blind with you. Can see it now right at the peek of passion....hold on hunny there comes the big 12 pointer.


----------



## bowtechhunter (Oct 29, 2005)

That was some good stuff.
But i gotta say i might try it.Gotta get the wifes OK.
I heard of this yers ago.Do not really know if it works.


----------



## Caveman (Feb 22, 2003)

I read this whole thread and couldn’t decide if it was BS or not, so I decided to give it a try last night. It was forecasted to rain during the night and morning so I figured if it were BS, at least the rain would cleanse any unfavorable scents away before I hunt again. I explained to my wife and two daughters (one 21 and the other 23) what I had read and after being called a sicko, weirdo and other things by all of them; I did manage to scavenge one.
As I approached within 40 yards of my stand I began laying a scent trail that passed within 15 yards of my stand and hung my scenty fresh crimson colored scent flower in a low hanging branch that would give me a good shot on any curious bucks.
Within an hour of ascending to my tree stand I began to here the sounds of a deer approaching fast and hard. Suddenly a nice eight pointer burst from the undergrowth and went into a frenzy on the scent trail. When he caught wind of his objective hanging from a branch he lunged forward grabbing it in his mouth and began acting like a fawn suckling from its mother.
I instantly became sickened and disgusted by this act and could not watch it any longer. I raised my 80 lb ProTec and began slowly drawing the string back feeling the awesome power of the spiral cams as they rolled over perfectly synchronized to full draw. My pin settled on its mark and I released the BuckBlaster 2-3/4 cutting diameter tipped Carbon Express 400 3D Select at a blazing 300 FPS.
Well, I’m I a believer now? Like the old saying goes, pictures don’t lie! Or do they?  

Caveman


----------



## DuckTech14 (Jul 14, 2005)

Caveman that has to be the FUNNIEST deer picture I have ever seen. Congrats on the buck too!


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

It reminds me of an old joke where Dracula yells to Igore, " Get me some more Tea bags!" OOOOhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Holy CRAP!*

Is the damn string from the tampon still hanging outta his mouth???!!!!:tongue: GOOD LORD!!!!

Haahahahahhhahahahahahaha......

Funny thing about this thread.... I shot my first buck of the year on Sat. morning.... my wife has been "on the rag" for the past week. I wonder if any of her crimson funk got on my clothes or something. I sure as hell know it did'nt get on me! 

-ZA206


----------



## *red-ranger* (Nov 14, 2004)

well, my wife came up with the idea, and I said no thanks, but I think It's worth a try, oh yea and what the heck is so gross about it, you handle deer piss and don't complain, ya get blood on yourself from gutting a deer, ya wipe your ass, and how about oral s-- so all you dainty panty waists get off it and toughen up my god if that's the grosest thing you will ever touch ... I supphose you live with a bottle of lysol and fabreese in your backpack to, some people are just so whimpy


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*I see my Post was deleted*

It said it was common knowledge in the late 60s early 70s and Gene Wensel was writing about it a lot back then.

I think their wives are too old for than now

Anyways I have been redeemed and some you old times remember all the grief that was bestowed on me for even suggestign a used Tampon


Part two of what I said is they must be fresh -Frozen ones doent work very well.



As they say "the Proof is in the eating...."



MEMO:

most fatal bear attacks happen when women on having a cycle...soemthing to bear in mind.

Tink


----------



## phatbowman1 (Apr 27, 2005)

this really does work guys have done it once myself saw 3 bucks that night and all of them refused to leave the area untill they found where the scent was coming from good fresh ones are hard to come buy expecially during the peek of the rut good luck and try it you wont be sorry


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

trebor69 said:


> Well....lets take this a step further. I have been told by some ole timers that there is another element to add to this whole 'time of the month' thing.
> 
> I am sure many of you have seen the 'Still Steamin' scents marketed. Well just as the human female's secent can attract a buck during rut, so can a man's. All you gotta do while in your stand is produce your own batch of 'Still Steamin Buck Semen'
> 
> ...


----------



## Meat Hunter (Aug 22, 2005)

*Used tamps are great.....*

I wont go out in the woods without them. They are the best. I run an ad in our local paper about a week out from opener and ask any women who are willing to dontate to give me a call. Then I go out and pick them up. Usually get about 4 or 5 dozen of them, enough for 2 weeks if kept in the freezer. Then out on stand, I tie 2 to my hat, one on each side right over each ear. Dont make the mistake I made the first time, tied it right in front and I could'nt see my sight pin when at full draw. ukey: They also make a really good drag tied to your boot. Take about 4 or five of them and tie them in the trees all around you about 20 yards out from your stand. They make really good yardage indicators cuz you can SEE the red. Unless of course you live in the northern states where you have lots of Cardinals, then it can become kinda confusing. Good luck.
By the way, I hope you realize that this is a joke. Maybe there is something to the used tampon idea. I do use them, but only to hold store bought scents. In that respect, they work GREAT. Hope this gave you a good laugh cuz it did me writing it.


----------



## KO_32 (Dec 12, 2004)

This is one of those matters that call for the return to the drawing board!:help:
KO_32


----------



## chasin_wapiti (Jan 4, 2006)

LMAO..... Then i thought back..... A few years ago my wife and I were elk hunting in eastern oregon. Yes it was her time of the month. We were walking through a thicket and my wife stopped me and said there's a bull. About thirty yards away down wind from us was a young bull raking his horns and sniffing the air he came in to about 15 yards and I shot him. I didn't believe it but I just figured that he was bieng young and stupid. After reading this thread and laughing until my sides hurt I thought maybe it worked for elk to???? who knows, but she said she would hang one for me this year so I don't have to touch it. I have to wait till the second week of season but we'll see!!!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I can see it now guys in camo going thru the trash in the woman restroom at the gas stations.:killpain: Just make sure to get the fresh ones


----------



## Gritty (Dec 18, 2003)

There is some sort of truth to this . But it is slim at best....... First . I would say that a strong majority of women are not going to atract anything period, pardon the pun, with a used tampon..... In fact some women are so nasty they may send every male critter for 10 miles or so into a all out sprint for the next county......... LOL

But I can tell you this. A acquaintance of mine has a deer pen and the wife is not allowed near the pen during her lady days and Though she is a little nasty to be kind, it is for her safety as she has been atacked but the fence saved her during her time and the rut........ So there must be something to the female period in women that relates to deer and maybe other species as well.....but would I scarf up my wifes to hunt over. why???? added scent to a set up is only risking your chances of having a successful hunt regardless of scent used ....... When you put deer on alert especially Big mature deer . Your chances of taking them is almost zero......One is better off staying completely scent free and leaving well enough alone ... But it is a sort of funny topic......LOL


----------



## uboofer (Apr 20, 2006)

I guess Im out of luck. My wife is on depo.:sad: I wonder if her sister would do it????


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

*this is great*

ukey: OMG that is so disgusting, but hey it might work? ukey:

You guys are like use rubber gloves, blah blah blah blah blah, but you will clean a deer with your bare hands--come on now grow a pair!

lol


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

actually I know of a woman that had her cycle, and went hunting for black bear
Basically she sat in her stand the day before and got wind of where her shooting lanes were, and then got down.

The next day of the big hunt, she climbed into her tree only to find it tore up. About an hour later, a nice record black bear came into her sights (bow sights by the way) as if he was going to climb the tree. His hind is on their "game" room wall, and takes up every bit of it! i forget where she shot it, but it was ever bit of 500lbs--that will make you think!!


----------



## Mouflon (Dec 3, 2005)

*Nonsense*

extracted from the Mississippi State University extension service...

_*Olfactory*

Substances secreted from several glands on the body of deer enable deer to communicate by scent or olfactory cues. Breeding condition, individual deer recognition, territory marking and possibly even danger are all communicated within a deer herd by scent. The acute ability of deer to apparently recognize differing scents from a variety of sources gives us some clues to the ability of deer to communicate with this medium. There are theories based on relatively valid parametric indicators that deer may in effect be able to detect olfactory signals some one hundred times more acutely than humans.

When the tail and rump hairs are erected during times of imminent danger, deer have been observed to erect the hair surrounding the tarsal glands as well. Other deer in the immediate area are unmistakably alerted as this behavior is displayed. The possibility that scent cues are emitted, which reinforce the presence of danger, certainly is likely.

Tarsal gland activity noticeably fluctuates during the lifetime of a deer as well as during any one year of the life of the animal. In actuality, these darkened patches of thickened hair, located on the inside of each hind leg, are not glands at all since they possess no exterior duct. As a newborn fawn and up to at least several days old, the gland appears, based on human observance, to be virtually scentless. Urination on the tarsal glands by deer of both sexes and all age classes seems to have a major impact on the scent emitted from the gland. Deer engaged in this rub urination hold both hind legs together and rub the tarsal glands together as they urinate over them. During peak breeding activity, the musky odor is clearly perceptible by humans even some distance away from the deer. The tradition that the glands must be removed immediately after the kill, "else the meat will be tainted" continues in many deer camps.

Inter-digital glands located between the toes of deer probably aid deer in individual deer recognition. Upon close inspection when the toes are spread apart, the gland appears as an indentation out of which a yellowish, waxy, ammonia-like scent is emitted. Interestingly, some other ungulates use the foot stomp to release scent cues that warn conspecifics of danger; the possibility may exist with whitetails.

Pre-orbital or lachrymal gland secretions by deer aid in the lubrication and cleansing of the eye. However, bucks are readily observed rubbing this gland on twigs, limbs, and branches during scrape and rub activity. This gland located at the anterior corner of the eye appears as a darkened, hollowed slit. Excretions from this gland tend to smell similar to ammonia and are detectable to humans. The possible message conveyed to other deer as they confront this scent remains a mystery.

The forehead of the buck also has some glandular function. An oily substance produced by this gland is rubbed on twigs and overhanging branches during scrape activity. This is certainly an olfactory cue of some sort to other deer.

A gland of unknown function is the metatarsal. Like the tarsal, no external duct is detectable on this gland-like structure. Theories abound that the gland, when in contact with the ground, may even serve as a sensor that can detect minute vibrations (such as approaching steps) as the deer beds. No discernable substance produced by the gland can be identified.

Another gland, the Jacobs gland, is located on the roof of the mouth of the deer. As in many other hoofed animals, it is used by the buck to detect an estrous female. The buck will extend his neck and chin to a 45-degree angle and will curl back his upper lip and nostrils for some 5 seconds in an activity called "flehmen." Apparently this effort intensifies olfactory stimulus and enables the buck to monitor scent cues emitted by the doe in her urine prior to and during peak estrous.

We know enough about deer communication by olfactory cues to make us appreciate the vast amount that we have no idea about. Scent cues surely are more important to deer than we are able to identify. We do know that deer rely on visual, vocal, and olfactory cues to communicate, and that the senses used by deer to detect and monitor these behavioral signals are many times more sensitive to the stimuli produced than that of man.​_
Now if you still think he can't tell the difference between a doe and your wife, perhaps we should go bridge shopping together.
.


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Meat Hunter said:


> I wont go out in the woods without them. They are the best. I run an ad in our local paper about a week out from opener and ask any women who are willing to dontate to give me a call. Then I go out and pick them up. Usually get about 4 or 5 dozen of them, enough for 2 weeks if kept in the freezer. Then out on stand, I tie 2 to my hat, one on each side right over each ear. Dont make the mistake I made the first time, tied it right in front and I could'nt see my sight pin when at full draw. ukey: They also make a really good drag tied to your boot. Take about 4 or five of them and tie them in the trees all around you about 20 yards out from your stand. They make really good yardage indicators cuz you can SEE the red. Unless of course you live in the northern states where you have lots of Cardinals, then it can become kinda confusing. Good luck.
> By the way, I hope you realize that this is a joke. Maybe there is something to the used tampon idea. I do use them, but only to hold store bought scents. In that respect, they work GREAT. Hope this gave you a good laugh cuz it did me writing it.



I nearly choked on my drink while reading this.  That's some funny stuff right there.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Sorry... I'm not THAT hard up for a deer.

No such a law in the state of Indiana.

The CO pulled you leg HARD..


.


----------



## chase (Sep 25, 2002)

Honey, is there any chance I can get that when your done with it? If I'm working just put it in the refrigerator next to my dinner. 

That's funny, I actually used to save them just for the heck of it and now look...I have a use for them after all. Perhaps I should hang several from the rim of my hat, I'll look like a wind chime.


----------



## CAJUNBOWHNTR (Nov 8, 2002)

I used to hunt with a guy that allways killed some really nice bucks.His "secret" weapon.Yep, used Kotex.Estrogen is estrogen I guess.Course my wife has been spayed so I'm outta luck.


CB


----------



## Sleazy_E (Mar 3, 2006)

I asked Mrs. Sleazy and she said (the G rated version) there is no %$$#^ way in &*%%* I am giving you a *&^% used tampon you have lost your &^%4 mind ... ect ect I almost got my butt kicked. When I explaind about it being for deer hunting she told me to just tell her how much I need to buy the best scent on the market and she will budget it out of the savings account as long as I promise never to root through the trash in search of used "plugs". (her word not mine)..... So I guess this isn't all bad I have seen a few infomercials on the Outdoor Channel for some scent that is like $100 a bottle think I will buy it just because I can.


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

dcwhite55044 said:


> Well....I asked her and she looked at me confused and said "what did you say?" "I asked once again for a used tampon for deer hunting." She looked at me with the most disgusted look and said "NO F$#@ing way...what's wrong with you?" I then said...."well I guess then you would be against storing a few in the freezer?" She said "get off that forum....its starting to make you wacky."   :teeth:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

thats a 1st for me , and NO i wouldn't think of using one either .


----------



## blindfly69 (Jul 30, 2006)

dont see why it would be illegal???............but there's NO way im gonna try said tactic lol


----------



## jmmcguire (Mar 28, 2006)

Asked the wife about it today. Not such a kind response!

Can't even use the trashcan trick...she flushes 'em.


----------



## Switchback29A1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Are yau'll only using this tactic during the pre-rut/rut? If not how and when are you using it?


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't care if it works or not that has got to be one of the most disgusting things I have ever heard of. Pheromones are very powerful and I think we can all agree on that but this is stepping over the line!!!!!! If any of ya want to give this a try then have at it. I just don't want to hear about it.ukey: ukey: ukey:


----------



## Razor Dobbs (May 23, 2006)

Isn't one of the reasons we take off to go hunting so we can get away from things like that? Wild.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

I was hoping to never ever see this post AGAIN!!


----------



## SoTX (Jan 5, 2006)

This has got to be the most rediculos threads on AT. Should have been taken out.


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Oh man, just reading this again makes me glad I'm not married. Funny, funny.

Question: Does it have to be a tampon or will one of those "manhole covers" suffice?    :zip:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

They also make excellent catfish bait! :no: 
The "manhole covers" might make a good handwarmer. :wink:


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

I've heard the same thing and know a fella who has some standby's in the freezer. Sounds gross but i heard the results are amazing.


I think there were some studies done in the 40s and 50s when the ladies used to dry clothes outside on a line. 

Many ladies who supposedly were on their monthly cycle were attacked by bucks.

pretty nuts, don't think I have the nerve though to ask my fiance for one and I think we can trust the scents available today.


----------



## wvarcheryfool (Jul 8, 2006)

I just hang her over a scrape like a scent dripper.


----------



## passin through (Oct 11, 2005)

I dont think that it is the scent. I think that it is the visual appeal. Just dip one in a bottle of catsup and you will get the same affect.


----------



## Im22Sniper (May 29, 2006)

Funniest post i have ever read. Think I'll try it. If it works as well as everyone says, I hit the Lottery ie...three daughters and a nagging wife.


----------



## PSE Stingray (Apr 8, 2006)

Mouflon said:


> extracted from the Mississippi State University extension service...
> 
> _*Olfactory*
> 
> ...


i'd be willing to bet that a buck can't tell teh difference between his g/f and yours, im a bio student, hoping to eventually to be a vet, so ive met some pretty knowlegeable biologists and weve actually talkd about the entire urinating out of a treestand, etc any (healthy) animal urine contains no bacteria, so it doesnt leave a scent, from what i was told the deer can only pick up whether the animal was a carnivore or herbivore and thta makes sense to me

the phermone thing also makes sense, and i'd be willing to try it, as soon as someone gives me a good idea to get one off one of my GF's? LOL


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

:vom: :vom: :vom: :vom: :vom: :vom: :vom: :vom: :vom: :vom: :vom:


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

First of all, most game wardens don't know anymore about hunting then anyone else. Most even less. I have heard about this before though, but have never tried it. I do know that my friend and myself was walking with our wives on his Dad's farm the other day and we walked past the bull pen. His wife just happened to be (you know) and that bull went nuts. He lip curled, pawed, and bawled. It was something to see the way he reacted. I do think animals can smell this. I just don't know how it well work in the deer woods. I myself don't see any fun in carrying a bag of (you knows) around in the woods. I quess if it really works I would do it though.


----------



## inatree (Apr 9, 2006)

shott said:


> The Texas Parks and Wildlife Department has just passed the bill....yep it's totally legal to use RAGU POPS for a scent attractent.
> 
> 
> I will be selling fresh 6 packs of Ragu Pops for a very limited time each month during Deer season for the low price of only 19.99 plus S & H
> ...


this has got to be the funniest stuff I have seen here yet!
My wife seems to have them pretty regular, so Ill let you guys know how this works out sometime about the 2nd week in september!haha


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

PSE Stingray said:


> i'd be willing to bet that a buck can't tell teh difference between his g/f and yours, im a bio student, hoping to eventually to be a vet, so ive met some pretty knowlegeable biologists and weve actually talkd about the entire urinating out of a treestand, etc any (healthy) animal urine contains no bacteria, so it doesnt leave a scent, from what i was told the deer can only pick up whether the animal was a carnivore or herbivore and thta makes sense to me
> 
> the phermone thing also makes sense, and i'd be willing to try it, as soon as someone gives me a good idea to get one off one of my GF's? LOL



Dump a bottle of deer urine on your clothes and see if it doesn't have a scent


----------



## PSE Stingray (Apr 8, 2006)

thats not always pure urine, its usually a blend iwth gland secretions


----------



## PaulyB. (Jul 14, 2005)

*There are plenty of women archer's*

On here....perhaps they would like to offer up their used Tampons for you to try out?


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

being from ny that isnt baiting, just gross


----------



## AK in PA (Nov 30, 2002)

Jesting aside, I would think common decency would preclude consideration...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Aug 8, 2006)

Yuck....ukey: 

I was just telling my wife about this, and yes I was thinking Yuck, but that thought in the back fo my head was rolling.... before I could say anything she said "Don't Even Think About Asking" :tape2:


----------



## Miltiades (Jun 25, 2006)

house said:


> I do know that my friend and myself was walking with our wives on his Dad's farm the other day and we walked past the bull pen. His wife just happened to be (you know) and that bull went nuts. He lip curled, pawed, and bawled. It was something to see the way he reacted. I do think animals can smell this. .


Our stallion did the same thing to my wife. Every month when her friend Red came to visit, the horse would go nuts. I can see how it would work on deer. Maybe have to give it a try......or maybe not.


----------



## longarrow.wi. (Jul 20, 2005)

*live decoy!*

after reading these post, it gave me an idear,how bout just using the gf for a decoy?im one of the lucky ones,she bow hunts.comes close to the rut, ill just set up down wind & off to the side of her scent line.shes bound to have the (curse)her wrds/sometime during the rut.now to explain why im huntn so close.i got it!Honey,you know how active those big mean coyotes get this time a year, and how your always saying you wish you could hunt till dark ,if you werent so afraid.well,im here to protect you and hold your hand on the walk out.shes gunna think im a real sweety,just hope she dont figure it out,YIKES!WISH ME LUCK.


----------



## steadyeddie (Apr 27, 2004)

*Lets trake for them*

What would some of you girls trade for them, and what would you boys want to trade the girls for them.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

*The real deal*

Back in the '03 season, my wife wanted to go hunting with me. Yes she was on her period at the time and I did not think a thing about it. As it was... I had set up just in a tree line with my muzzle loader. I had placed her well inside a thicket of cane. (this looked like a good spot because all the game trails running thru it) Anyway, she was about 5yds behind me and laying on the ground on a blanket while I was hidden by a low tree. I could not see behind me very well without making a lot of noise so I was not checking back there too much. The next thing I know about 45 min. into the hunt, my wife is making all kinds of noise and jumping out of her skin. She said a deer actually walked up behind her and smelled her. she was laying on her stomach facing my direction and the deer came up from behind. Of course when she jumped the deer bolted. All she could tell was that it was a deer. She swears the thing got close enough that she heard it sniffing her rear end. 

After the hunt we were driving back home and got to talking about this. She just came out and told me that if she needs to save her pads for deer season just to let her know. I guess I got it easy here. I dont even have to ask. And risk getting a black eye like some of you fellas here.

I had forgot about the possibility of using pads or tampons untill I came across this thread. I guess I will see how they work come September 30. Cant wait till bow season opens!!! I should have some pretty fresh ones then!

And oh yeah, for you fellas that are grossed out my this, its time to get a grip and grow up. If you can gut a deer or pick up your dogs poop in the back yard what is the big deal here?

Just thought you all would like to know about this.

I will give updates monthly during deer season. HA


----------



## whtlfanatic (Mar 1, 2006)

If your woman won't cough up her used tampons try this trick, it has worked for me in the past.... just wear her set of yesterdays underwear on your next hunt. Works for me everytime! :wink:


----------



## tntc (May 11, 2006)

I have not laughed this hard in a long time.


----------



## stl81969 (Aug 6, 2006)

very funny thread , yes i have heard of woman peeing in scrapes w/ great success maybe i'll have my wife bottle up some for me. its cheaper than 37 bucks per bottle of standing estrous


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

This is freakin me out!! I don't care if it does work there's just some places you shouldnt go!!! '94


----------



## bwilson301 (Aug 28, 2006)

whtlfanatic said:


> If your woman won't cough up her used tampons try this trick, it has worked for me in the past.... just wear her set of yesterdays underwear on your next hunt. Works for me everytime! :wink:


:jaw: :yield:    
i just asked my wife, she informend my that she didnt do that anymore


----------



## ridgerunner75 (Jul 21, 2006)

Its an old method from way back. I have been saving my wife's used tampons for the past 6 months. They are in a jar in the garage.




JUST KIDDING..........sorry I see enough deer with TINKS. Not worth it.


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

My wife told me that I was out of my mind and that there was no way in the world she would ever consider it. 


It's a good thing that my Mom said ok....She even said that she has a spare ziplock bag or two laying around the house...


.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

EASTON94 said:


> This is freakin me out!! I don't care if it does work there's just some places you shouldnt go!!! '94


Amen brother!


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the lady was fed a bunch of BS! If a buck was stimulated by a womans menstrual smell, then female hunters would be in big trouble and should thank God for tree stands!


----------



## judd (Dec 23, 2004)

*Lmao*



keep said:


> Well I had to try it, kind of. I didn't want to touch or even see it but I had to see if it worked. Instead I tied a rope to my wife's ankle and drug her through the woods. I didn't see anything. I don't know if it was her screaming as I pulled her through a small patch of cactus or my lack of scent control after working up a sweat. Her brusies from the drag worked as good camo though :thumbs_up



That is to funny


----------



## Lane (Jul 12, 2003)

ActionPoint said:


> It absolutely works. A guy I started hunting with several years ago told me about it, along with several other related things he does that I won't go into. And I laughed until I almost puked. He talked me into hunting over one of these special scent bombs and I proceeded to watch *2 separate bucks and a doe lick the absolute hell out of the tampon*.


 I laughed until I cried at this post...just dang funny!:laugh:


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

^

thought I would get this up and goin again!!! have fun you all.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

A pole should be started on this?
Tried in and it works
Tried it and it doesn't work.
Plan on trying 
Will not try.
and so on ..ect
How ever sets it up good luck I will be leaving feed back on it soon.:tongue:


----------



## The Roadrunner (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## killahog (Feb 21, 2005)

My question is how do you get a fresh used one. I would think if its used its not so fresh. my other question is would they work for attracting catfish?


----------



## killahog (Feb 21, 2005)

*It worked on me*

Dude, you're gonna have to reword and edit that one some...Fasst AT Moderator


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I know a lady who not once but on two separate occassions went hunting at a certain time of the month during october and november and immediately after entering the woods, proceded to use the bathroom right near her stand. Both days, less than 20 minutes after going, she killed 2 nice 8-pointers. The tampons should work just as good as the real thing.


----------



## msabo (Sep 5, 2006)

I guess when I get home tomorrow from PA opener I'm gonna ask the wife to start saving them! Or I'll start taking her with me so we can spend more time together!

LOL I'll probably get smacked but what the hell!


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Actually, My archery hunting was extremly limited last season. Something of wich I am hoping to remedy this year. I was only able to put it out once I had one doe come by while this was in place but she was WAY out of range and WAY upwind of the scent aid.

I am hoping for better luck this year!

Since my wife is now pregnant... I dont know where I will get the "goods". The baby is not due till the very end of deer season.


----------



## mangler (Jan 7, 2007)

Well I'll try anything once. Gonna have a talk with the wife about her supporting me during hunting season this year.


----------



## bsnelling1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Man, That's just plain Nasty!!


----------



## whitetailone (Oct 6, 2006)

I also read this in a book by Mr. Wensel and decided to try it. Got a couple off my wife and put them in a mock scrape out front of my tree. Had'nt been in my stand over a couple of hours when this beagle dog comes through, walks right up to the scrape,sniffs the tampons, and then starts licken them
Well this goes on for a while and I'm laughing so hard I'm bout to fall outta my tree! Then to add insult to injury the dude picks up my big buck attractant and takes off for parts unknown.I guess my hunt would have been a huge success if I had been hunting beagles:wink:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Bait is bait if you are using somthing to LURE somthing in then you are baiting!


----------



## nwaoutdoorsman (Jun 18, 2007)

keep said:


> Well I had to try it, kind of. I didn't want to touch or even see it but I had to see if it worked. Instead I tied a rope to my wife's ankle and drug her through the woods. I didn't see anything. I don't know if it was her screaming as I pulled her through a small patch of cactus or my lack of scent control after working up a sweat. Her brusies from the drag worked as good camo though :thumbs_up


Thats funny!! And the other thing....thats wrong on many different levels!!


----------



## maxx (Aug 23, 2006)

Elkman said:


> Even If it did work, who the heII is going to ask for one



exactly what i was thinking! "umm,sweetie,uh i heard something on AT and they said uh that uh if i uh used a used,umm well honey he said tampon,that deer would come stampeding in,uh you think umm i can have that when your done,maybe?:embara::embara:

i cant see that going over too well.

maxx


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*yes i have*

heard of this method along time ago my buddy was telling me that one of our hunting buddies uses this method and i couldnt believe it and then i talked to him and he said how do you think i got so many big bucks yuck not me i aint ever going to use this method even if i can get the biggest deer in my neck of the woods i will just use my tinks 69 and be happy


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

I think I will give it a try this year.


I'm already in Kentucky, so I might as well act like it.


----------



## seabeejared (Apr 30, 2007)

Can I have my profile say Elite e-500, gold tip xt hunter, trophy ridge, and tampax? Didn't uncle Ted write about this a while ago to?


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

these replies are awesome!!:RockOn::RockOn::blob1::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:
can't say for certain it worked, but many years ago when I started hunting, i did actually tie them to my laces when walking to stand. I caught a TON of s--t from the elders, can you imagine how the older, red plaid wearin', wool panted, pipe smoking old timers thought of that!!!! I did do better than most in camp though.....


----------



## beakerello (Apr 12, 2007)

I can't believe that I just read all 6 pages of this. I can see where this would work. I don't know if I'll try it, I'll have to think about it. I think what I found most funny was on I think page 3, it was the comment about summer sausage. Crazy.....


----------



## jumpalot (Jun 26, 2007)

OK, so anyone know if this would work on elk?


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm going to try this for sure this coming year. I need something to end a horrible slump I've been in for the last couple of seasons. Now that I have a lovely wife-to-be I'll have plenty to work with, and it so happens she LOVES venison and always wants me to have some in the freezer to cook for her.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> unless deer eat them and you are hunting over a pile of them, and yes I have heard of guys using them in the past.
> 
> I think the CO needs to re-read the definiton of baiting


I agree. The CO is not up on his facts. Female human urine is better IMO as an attractant than a tampon.


----------



## desertbull (Jul 26, 2006)

If you are too embarrassed to ask your wife for her used ones, email Derek Jeter of the NY Yankees and ask him to save you one of his.


----------



## 07 brute (Jan 26, 2007)

She said yes but I still don't know how I'm gona get them into the woods or who's gona hang it in the tree. pukey:I AIN'T DOING ITukey


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

ha ha ha.......this is long but an amusing thread! Bump it up.

(My girlfriends dad has done this before and used it to cover up his scent. He would drag them behind his boots for coverup scent.) Weird


----------



## 10RINGR (Jan 26, 2005)

This is too funny!!!!!!!


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

ok i missed this the first time around and have been laughing my arse off for 20 min reading it 
i have to try this and the 16th of sept will report back


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

i've used them twice before,just took em' outta the bathroom trash and took them to the woods and slaped them on the side of a tree...nothing came in


----------



## shkyhnds (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah I have heard of this before. And let me tell you if my wife's "Aunt Flow" is visiting during the rut........she is going out in the woods with me.
Couple of guys at work have taken their wives out with them when it's that time of the month and you wouldn't believe the deer that they have seen. I have heard it works, but haven't experienced it first hand........


----------



## shkyhnds (Jul 11, 2007)

keep said:


> Well I had to try it, kind of. I didn't want to touch or even see it but I had to see if it worked. Instead I tied a rope to my wife's ankle and drug her through the woods. I didn't see anything. I don't know if it was her screaming as I pulled her through a small patch of cactus or my lack of scent control after working up a sweat. Her brusies from the drag worked as good camo though :thumbs_up


LOL


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

Doc said:


> This CAN already be done with selective birth control pill use. I am sure most of the ladies on here that have used the pill know the cycle can be initiated or prevented dependent on which "color" you take.
> 
> Also, I don't know about this. I get upset enough when I walk into a dew-covered spider web early in the morning. I can't imagine getting hit between the lookers by one of those things somebody has "hung" in a tree. I think the guys that are getting a NO response to their requests just need to pull a few strings!!!


:cheers:


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

affe22 said:


> I don't really understand why it would work. This may sound odd, but it isn't like that is a good time to breed so why would the deer like the scent? Any opinions?
> 
> I'm not about to ask my fiancee about this, especially if it see was currently having her period. You all would see me with a knife sticking out of some part of my body on the front page of the newspaper.


are you kidding???????? Thats the best time :wink:


----------



## shkyhnds (Jul 11, 2007)

Just asked my wife about it this morning. After a few weird looks, she asked me why? I told her for a deer attractant. She looked at me weird for a few more min. Then she asked me what am I going to do with it. I told her and then after a few more min of weird looks she said maybe. 

Good......At least I don't have to ask her sister or worst yet her mom. 

:cocktail:


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

shkyhnds said:


> Good......At least I don't have to ask her sister or worst yet her mom.
> :cocktail:


"Yeah hunny, Ummm, Really, I am just taking your sister out to the woods as a deer sexual attractant...and ummm... Nothing will happen... uuuuh, she is just going to sit there and do what she does naturally!":embara::embara::embara::RockOn:


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

Elkman said:


> Even If it did work, who the heII is going to ask for one


That's what I was thinking


----------



## bluegrasshunter (Sep 4, 2006)

Told my wife about this thread and got the "Eww, that's f*@%^#g nasty!" reply. I am going to show her this when I get home from work.:wink: Luckily I have a great woman at home, probably won't even have to ask. She loves venison as well.:darkbeer: I'll let ya' know more info later, especially since our bow season starts on September 1. By the was should this be tried this early or wait til mid October?
Brad


----------



## 10RINGR (Jan 26, 2005)

Permission granted!


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

this is worth my laugh for the day...rediculous hahaha who thought of this


----------



## slbeasley (May 26, 2006)

typhoon shooter said:


> i dont think i am brave enuff to ask any woman for one during that time of the month and for that matter i wouldnt touch it if she gave it to me




HMMMM . . . I smell a marketing idea here. I wonder if we could get Cabelas or Bass Pro to buy into it? I think a bag $10 should run about $20.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Elkman said:


> Even If it did work, who the heII is going to ask for one


I have a walk in freezer full. Never know when something like that might come in handy!


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

I was telling my wife about this thread and the first thing that came out of mouth was "that's nasty" I laughed and said yeah but there are people who swear by it. She told me that if I want to dig them out of the trash can....
So I guess I'm good to test this.


----------



## shkyhnds (Jul 11, 2007)

ttt

:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

This is one of the funniest threads ever.


----------



## shkyhnds (Jul 11, 2007)

Yep.....it sure is.....It needs to be read and read over and over! That's why It needs to be to the top!

:cocktail:

ttt


----------



## frontierhunter (Jul 23, 2007)

the biggest deer anyone in my family has gotten was by my uncle and mom in the same day in the same clearing...my uncle and mom were standing next to a stump and these two deer cmae out. 5x6 and 3x4 blacktail, both on a vline right to my mom

as you can suspect from the topic at hand, yes it was that time...


----------



## GAshadowcat (Jul 1, 2007)

if this wasn't true then why did they invent to blinds and stands for two? 

but seriously i've heard of it working from my own dad then from friends heard it was an old wise tale. Honestly i think it would work and it is the same as doe in heat urine in some ways, its just easier to pay $10 for that than to ask your old lady, or girlfriend or god forbid your mom or sis for a used "product". So if someone really does it post up would like to know for uhhh....scientific research.


----------



## 12ozd (Jan 25, 2007)

*We have got to make this a sticky !!!​*
Funniest thing I have read :set1_rolf2: on here :set1_applaud: ever :lol3:

the pic of the deer on page 4 w/ the string 

If it does or does not work,This is funny !!!!

Gonna let the wife read it,then read her reaction.

Pretty sure the _RAGU POPS_ :icon_1_lol: are out of the question


----------



## shkyhnds (Jul 11, 2007)

GAshadowcat said:


> if this wasn't true then why did they invent to blinds and stands for two?
> 
> but seriously i've heard of it working from my own dad then from friends heard it was an old wise tale. Honestly i think it would work and it is the same as doe in heat urine in some ways, its just easier to pay $10 for that than to ask your old lady, or girlfriend or god forbid your mom or sis for a used "product". So if someone really does it post up would like to know for uhhh....scientific research.



I've already asked the wife, and she said what ever floats your boat! 

I am seriously going to give it a try this year...........I think I will try it though during gun season, when I'm not as concerned with scent control (don't care much for gun season anymore). 

I'll post my findings!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I can see it now guys in camo standing by the gas station restroom looking for fresh ones ukey:


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE=dcwhite55044;1901851]Holy crap...LMAO!!! This is by far the funniest topic yet! WOW!

I have no idea how you would even begin to approach your wife / girlfreind / significant other on that one! "Hey honey...would you mind pulling that out with these rubber gloves then place it into a zip lock?" "Great.....thanks a bunch.......oh and I need one more for my hunting partner if it's not too much trouble." LMAO

This is a great topic for a new book called "When Hunting Deer Goes Too Far"[/QUOTE]


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

this is totally sick! (can somebody loan me one:wink


----------



## romeo (Jan 21, 2007)

*Oh! It hurts so much!!!*

I've Been laughing so hard my back hurts!


----------



## ksubigbuck (Jul 27, 2007)

Doc said:


> I think the guys that are getting a NO response to their requests just need to pull a few strings!!!


Holy crap thats halarious! I just laughed so hard I think I peed a little.ukey:


----------



## Duckdogtrainer (Dec 14, 2006)

_Maybe the next time my wife "comes in" I will just send her to the woods. No gryping at home and more bucks at the lease. Sounds like a win/win situation._


----------



## frontierhunter (Jul 23, 2007)

forgot one other time it worked...

two seasons before my other post...mom was walking through a clear cut and my uncle (same one as other post) shot a two point that was 30yards behind my mom sniffing right along...

and if its just tampons we are talking about. 2 season agaon i had a tampon tied to my shoe socked in mule deer doe uran and had a nice 2x3 fallow me along a ridge. shiffing every sinlge spot i stopped at.

the only reason i know this was i seen a hunter on the opposite ridge, and talked to him later in the day. he was telling me about the deer fallowing me and stopping to smell the ground at every spot i stopped. 

then he proceeded to show me the deer


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 1, 2007)

3dspothunter said:


> I've also read a post somewhere about having your wife pee in a mock scrape when it's that time of the month for her. Try getting her to go into the woods with rubber boots on just to take a wiz in your mock scrape.....yeah right. Looks like the women hunters have all the advantages.


I haven't read every post, so I'm not sure if this was mentioned yet, but David Blanton (of Team Realtree) told me that he peed in a mock scrape to play a joke on his friend and the next day the scrapes were 3 times the size. Human urine doesn't smell like human body odor. Instead, the deer think that it's another deer and will come to check out who's in their territory. David said that they actually have peeing contests out of their stands! HAHA.


----------



## turkeyinstinct (Apr 4, 2007)

typhoon shooter said:


> i dont think i am brave enuff to ask any woman for one during that time of the month and for that matter i wouldnt touch it if she gave it to me


You wouldent need to. Just bring her out with you! :tongue:


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Last fall I asked my wife when it was that time to pleas pee in a container I had on the back of the toilet. Of course she gave me the (he's reall freakin lost it look) I explained it to her and she was all for it even thought it was an awesome idea. That same afternoon Early Nov. I freshened two big scrapes near the stand I was hunting that day. As is usally the case with cruising bucks they were just scent checking the scrape but seven diferent bucks caught that scent and walked in and stuck their nose right in it. Four year and a halfers, two two and a halfyear olds none of those I wanted to shoot. Then just before dark the big chocolate horned eight that I had been after came in and did the same thing,I almost cried he had broken off almost all of his left antler. I had to let him walk I sure hope the chocolate antlers is a trait he always has. Anyway yes the tatic we are discussing works,I will use her pee when she has her monthly friend. But there aint no way I am diggin used femine hygeine products out of the trash.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

ukey:


----------



## Jaydogg (Jul 30, 2007)

You know some 13 or 14 year old kid read this forum. Then got to thinking about it and just had to ask his mom!!!!!!!! Yeah it might work but I would be gagging all the way to my stand after putting it out!


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

Unfortunately my lady is out of town for job training, so I guess I'm going to have to see who my brother can pick up... OR I'm going to have a hell of a line at the local bars to use.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

it wouldnt really work if you just brought her out with you, for that to work she would need to be "airing it out" so to speak and I dont see any woman going out there bare ***** and sitting in the woods!! haha I would be forced to laugh though if I saw it happening!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Oh my God! We had to wake this sleeping Giant, again (Note: see when it was originally started)

I agree this maybe the funniest ever!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Dashai (Oct 3, 2006)

My wife came home while I was reading this thread and I had to give it a whirl....honey...._____

"Thats DISGUSTING!, I don't know what you are reading but you are not getting any from me or my friends....that for sure. What are you thinking!!!"

Personaly, I never thought about asking her friends....


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

I can't quit laughing about this.

I seeing a money venture here. I could be for hire to go around (with my rubber gloves) to peoples hunting sites before they get there (I would need gps coordinates) and pre hang some special crimson flowers for there extra special hunt!:wink:. You know kind of like a "golf caddy", except in this case "Hunting Caddy":wink:

I'm for hire! Really need to get me a sort of a milk run kind a thing going to make it profitable though!


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

Hahah it's back. Here's to whoever brought this dinosaur back up:darkbeer:


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

MB_AKERS said:


> This sounds crazy, but honestly I was talking to a game warden the other day about the scents that I use and ask him what he heard were the best and NO B.S. he told me that the best deer lure that anyone could ever use was a used tampon from a woman. I was completley blown away, however he also said that it was illegal and is the same as poaching if anyone were to get caught using this method. He said that the scent would have does and bucks running in and it was just like baiting. I actually have had a few people around tell me that they have heard of this and one guy said he even did this before and it "works". Anyone ever heard this?? :embarasse [/QUO Your CO is a MORON I have lived in Indiana all my life the rule book reads any thing taken to the feild that the deer or animal consumes !!! would be considered bait!


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

already asked the wife to put em in zip lock bags for me all i got was a *** look and was called a sick-o


----------



## hoyt-n-illinois (Jul 19, 2007)

So if she see me in the trash getting this thing out what should i say."don't mind me i though you were done with this." She always RAGS it at the 1st week of each month man this is going to be great!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Funny thread but.....*

Will the scent of the used "cotton pony" over power the scent of vomit all over the ground, trees, bushes etc.? ukey:
I like to hunt as much as the next guy but seriously doubt I could actually take one of these, put it in a bag, carry it to the stand and hang it in tree. ukey:
In fact I'm getting nautious reading about this. 

Heyyyy......maybe i could get my wife to hang it for me???:tongue:


----------



## lampasashunter (Mar 2, 2007)

keep said:


> Well I had to try it, kind of. I didn't want to touch or even see it but I had to see if it worked. Instead I tied a rope to my wife's ankle and drug her through the woods. I didn't see anything. I don't know if it was her screaming as I pulled her through a small patch of cactus or my lack of scent control after working up a sweat. Her brusies from the drag worked as good camo though :thumbs_up


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

*why not*

I have just 2 words RED WINGS


----------



## shkyhnds (Jul 11, 2007)

ghost1 said:


> I have just 2 words RED WINGS


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Dont they just sell them in vending machines in Japan next to the used underwareukey:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

scrapejuice said:


> I can't quit laughing about this.
> 
> I seeing a money venture here. I could be for hire to go around (with my rubber gloves) to peoples hunting sites before they get there (I would need gps coordinates) and pre hang some special crimson flowers for there extra special hunt!:wink:. You know kind of like a "golf caddy", except in this case "Hunting Caddy":wink:
> 
> I'm for hire! Really need to get me a sort of a milk run kind a thing going to make it profitable though!


That is extremely disturbing coming from someone calling themselves scrapejuice...excuse me while I go vomit ukey:


----------



## gonehunting 45 (Jan 19, 2005)

I knew this would make it back to the top....the season is getting close..:wink:


----------



## Kuminatcha (Apr 15, 2006)

*Confused*

When a woman is on her period why would this smell be attractive to deer. When a woman is ready to conceive it is about 2 1/2 weeks after the conclusion of her period, not during it. So you would think that this would be the time that you would want to bottle some secretions. By the way I'm no gynocologist but I did stay at the Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

This has to be the funniest thing I have ever read on here. I am going to have to give it a try. Might not be as effective though if the timing doesn't match up with our rut.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

MB_AKERS said:


> This sounds crazy, but honestly I was talking to a game warden the other day about the scents that I use and ask him what he heard were the best and NO B.S. he told me that the best deer lure that anyone could ever use was a used tampon from a woman. I was completley blown away, however he also said that it was illegal and is the same as poaching if anyone were to get caught using this method. He said that the scent would have does and bucks running in and it was just like baiting. I actually have had a few people around tell me that they have heard of this and one guy said he even did this before and it "works". Anyone ever heard this?? :embarasse


come on you really wanna handle them things


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

I let the wife read this thread, and she actually offered her services.:thumbs_up. Man as many other things that I've tried and the countless hours I've put in, giving this a try ain't nothing. Besides I delivered both my 2 boys (with assistance), I caught them like a MLB catcher. Right there looking down the barrel. This won't even come close to turning my stomach.

P.S. I'll post the pics of the 170" with the story!!:wink:


----------



## dressed2kill (Sep 10, 2007)

why not? they already have a string to hang them. they cant be any worse than tinks #69. i asked mine and after a long pause she said "nasty, are you serious", and then "ok, if you think so". the way i see it, when its that "time", id rather be hunting anyway. i wonder if it will qualify for pope and young?


----------



## dressed2kill (Sep 10, 2007)

mine has plenty of friends, im sure i can stay in supply all month.. you pay shipping and ill send you a couple.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Guess I'm outta luck since my g/f is preggo and I don't get along with her sister well enough to ask. 

Lol, my g/f thinks this is funny as hell.


----------



## dressed2kill (Sep 10, 2007)

ok this just crossed my mind. i hunt public land and from time to time another hunter will walk right past your stand. there is no way to stop it or get mad, it happens. most of the time they dont even see you. i would like to see the reaction of my fellow hunter as he catches a glimpse of my "scent wick" before he knows im there.


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Hahaha, Ya'll are right this is the funniest thread ever!! But I talked to the Honey and She has agreed! Hey, I'll try almost anything once!! Exspecially when it comes to my Deer!! I'll deffinately try and Report back......but it may be a few weeks!!! Just in time for the Regular Archery Season to come in.....and if timed right and if it works on the First couple trys....will be just in time for the Rut too!! Woohoo

GO RED!!!

And I'll do one better I'll Do some Video Footage ( no close up's though) If anything Happens!!


----------



## adamsvenom (Feb 9, 2007)

thelefty41 said:


> This has to be the funniest thing I have ever read on here. I am going to have to give it a try. Might not be as effective though if the timing doesn't match up with our rut.


your gunna have to let me know if it works. my g/f is back in Kansas and im in MO. need a 'donor/dealer' close by:wink:


----------



## VThokie10 (Apr 18, 2007)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Tampons are wonderful!
> 
> Make sure you buy unscented for scent wicks!~
> 
> ...


holy crap where's the trash can, i'm about to yarf...ukey:


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

I know many guys that use them. Some even go as far as put some in the freezer just to be sure they have some when the season comes! They do work and they work well. :shade:


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*"She's a Bleeder" ....... Get the weight lifting belt..HA*

Ok....how in the world would you approach the ol'e lady about snatchin her used tampons? I know the other night we ( her & I) here watching the outdoor channel and they advertized that scent ... "when the doe stands we bottle it" ... later that night my number came up and just in the perfect instance ... I screamed "WAIT" and ran for the tupperware in the kitchen... she said boy you better put up that bowl unless you want to wear it. So I think I'd have to just us the catcup and fake it on the tampon issue. But I have also heard it works. It cannot be illegal ... just weird. Maybe next month I'll just take the wife to my hunting area and squeeeeeeze her like tick around my tree. LMAF:deadhorse:chortle::humble:


----------



## bowtechguy19 (Nov 10, 2004)

I think I have read a thread just like this for about the past 4 years, well this one is from 05 . . . . but I still have yet to try it. 

I dont know where I could get any "scent wicks" though, I just started dating this girl a little over a month ago, and we are not even close to the point where I could ask for a favor like this!

Hmmmm . . . . I will have to ponder on a source for a while.

BTG19


----------



## Brett K (Jan 9, 2007)

It all makes sense now. I always wondered why my wife is so miserable during hunting season and the last two years, the only buck I have seen are in my yard before and after I go hunting. :angry:


----------



## kaborkian (May 26, 2007)

I asked last night...

She told me it was bad enough that she was with me at the store when I bought corn, but wasn't participating in "baiting" like that


----------



## markalbob (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't care how well they work, I can't see asking my wife for a couple.

And even better luck for the single guys....there's an ice-breaker at the bar.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

WARNING: DO NOT TRY TO SNATCH A FRESH ONE IN THE EARLY AM!! YOU WILL *NOT* BE ABLE TO REPLACE IT WITH OUT WAKING HER!........... P.S. - digging them out of your own butt after the confrontation is humiliating.


----------



## All4Huntin (Jul 26, 2007)

The wife just read this thread with me and she is all in. Even to a non hunter, she said it kinda makes sence. Apparently, the out unwanted visitor is here, which means this time next month ( opening day of gun / pre rut ) the timing might just be perfect. Will definately post with results......


----------



## TreeApron (Nov 15, 2006)

LOL. 
Somebody have to get this on film. I am not saying it won't work. It most likely does, but we need a "Myth buster" team to bring some proof.
I can see some lady getting reach on this.


----------



## dave E (Sep 11, 2007)

BTShooter73 said:


> I just asked my GF and she said that is *@$#&^( gross, noway ask your sister!!!


just got the same reaction.


----------



## shkyhnds (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't think this thread will ever die! :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

shkyhnds said:


> I don't think this thread will ever die! :wink:


Great threads never die.. someone resurrects this one every year... :chortle: :wink:


----------



## OHbowhntr08 (Mar 1, 2007)

im boiling a deer skull today and my new girlfriend came over and thought that was wierd

eh ill give it a few weeks before i ask on this one :wink: you know break her in right to the ways of the obsessed bowhunter type:darkbeer:


----------



## gonehunting 45 (Jan 19, 2005)

well anyone have any reports to make....LOL:zip:


----------



## 22lyons (Jul 30, 2007)

gonehunting 45 said:


> well anyone have any reports to make....LOL:zip:


newbie here so the first time i read this...unbelievable! Worth the yearly repeat. All i can say is that the dog sure knows why not a P&Y:mg:


----------



## 12ptDropTine (Mar 22, 2004)

Elkman said:


> Even If it did work, who the heII is going to ask for one


 Or carry on around with you........Oh yeah get caught with one of those!!!!!!!!!! Hell I wont even go to the store to get the dreaded Ob.....box. However this year I did get mama to buy me a box of unscented cheapo ones.......hold lots more than wicks...and less that half the price..............Just dont get caught with the package,,,,,Drop


----------



## 12ptDropTine (Mar 22, 2004)

typhoon shooter said:


> i dont think i am brave enuff to ask any woman for one during that time of the month and for that matter i wouldnt touch it if she gave it to me


Ya know theyre gonna bi in a pi$$y mood to begin with................That would be playing with fire.


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

Lets here some results.This should be interesting:wink:


----------



## ucsdryder (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow, I remember when this thread first came out in 2005. Funny thing, I still think about it once in a while. First time I ever laughed out loud while on AT.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

I had them ready to go this year, stored them in the freezer. but when it came time to actually hunt with them. Well I just couldn't convince myself that they didn't have too much human scent on them.(Didn't use the popcicles, used the other things!). Just wasn't ready to blow a golden opportunity on a research and development project. I was hunting a couple of real good mature deer. Wish though I would have put one in front of the trail cam and put it on record, been interesting to see what would have happened! That I will do, but it will have to wait till next year.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

I belive this to be compleat B/S IMO.Human females do not have the sam pharamones or hormone leavels not to mention the oder is nothing like it as they use tampons a full 14 days after thier ovulation the piriod is the slipping of the linning of the servex the scent that you would want that equil the heat of the doe is the ovulation time of a woman !

Jeee wizzz you guys should of studied more in human biology class LOL:darkbeer:this whole tread is crazy I think:mg:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

scrapejuice said:


> I had them ready to go this year, stored them in the freezer. but when it came time to actually hunt with them. Well I just couldn't convince myself that they didn't have too much human scent on them.(Didn't use the popcicles, used the other things!). Just wasn't ready to blow a golden opportunity on a research and development project. I was hunting a couple of real good mature deer. Wish though I would have put one in front of the trail cam and put it on record, been interesting to see what would have happened! That I will do, but it will have to wait till next year.


Whiskey Tango Foxtrot? I can't believe you backed out :wink:

Did anyone give them a shot this year? If so, how'd they work?


----------



## foxtail (Dec 13, 2007)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Tampons are wonderful!
> 
> Make sure you buy unscented for scent wicks!~
> 
> ...



What good would scenting these be?

Really.

Just one more thing to cause a reaction.

"Honey, come check out my powder fresh wazzoo."ukey:


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't know if these things would work to bring in Mr. Big Buck, but it is a proven fact that the scent a woman gives off while having her cycle does indeed attract and provoke bears. There have been many National studies done about this (I watched a show on bears on Animal Planet one time). There are many more bear conflicts and attacks on women than men every year and when they did their research, they found that an extremely high number of the women involved were having their menstrual period. I believe the number was somewhere around 85%. When you figure in the fact that women are normally only menstruating between 4-7 days during a 28 day time period, that percentage is much too high to be considered "coincidental"

So to all you guys with nagging wives, a well timed trip to Yellowstone may be just the break your looking for!


----------



## ruttnutt (Feb 1, 2007)

:darkbeer:
+1



DesertDweller said:


> I can imagine this officer laughing all the way back to the office and sharing his tale.....its possible you were the laughing stock of the days joke.


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

Guess Ill have ta sneak in the womens restroom when I stop for gas & grag me some :mg:


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

who dug this one up again?:wink:


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

I tried a fresh pad (not a pop) in January, with no luck. But I really wasn't expecting it to work this late in the season, it was more of a "what do I have to lose?" attempt. I'll try again in Sept/Oct.

Though it was worth it to see my son's face when we we were walking out and he said, "So where is it?" and I pointed to the tree right next to his face.

(FYI, we stopped there so I could take it down. I wasn't going to just leave it there.)
.


----------



## airmark (Dec 6, 2007)

ukey:The tampon I used wasn't even really all that heavy from her cycle either, so the smell must really be overwhelming to them.  :thumbs_up[/QUOTE]ukey: do ya think a pad would work ? this is truly hilarious


----------



## airmark (Dec 6, 2007)

i asked my woman and she dosent use that type .shes a steral pad kinda girl) she did say she get some from her freinds at work? hahahahahahah


----------



## turkeyinstinct (Apr 4, 2007)

Why do you think I introduced my wife into bow hunting? Who said I had to touch them? :set1_tango2::eek3:


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

might want to take an extra pair of field dressing gloves to carry them in.


----------



## wannabe two (Sep 17, 2007)

*hahaha*

makes for darn good shark bait so maybe it will work on deer? :wink:


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> This could defintely be a good ebay venture!!! :teeth:


From you honey - I'd buy all you had! Ha!

Seriosly - I'm suprised at the amount of people who are surprised about this. This has been around for a long time. I remember my buddies dad using them almost 18 years ago!
Now - I'll use UNUSED ones to add sent too and then hang them. Much cheaper than those little orange bottles and you get like 50 for next to nothing!:darkbeer:


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Well,
Since we are drawing so close to the season openers... I thought I would muster up this thread for all the new guys looking for a new for of attractant scent!

AT Classic


----------



## Trebono (Apr 17, 2008)

I asked my wife to save a few, and now she and the kids are moving in with her mother.:sad:


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

Sign up here for "TEAM TAMPAX".

Now go slay 'em!


----------



## JH SWAIN JR (Nov 2, 2007)

Now I understand why Margaret in was in such a hurry in "Are you there God? It's me Margaret" by Judy Blume. Deer season must have been days away.


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

It's back........:chortle:


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

RCL said:


> It's back........:chortle:


Your welcome!


----------



## MNHOYT (Oct 6, 2007)

good god......nuf said! :zip:


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

turbofast said:


> Who cares if it works ,that is frickin gross


Absolutely! I wouldn't care if it brought in 150"-class bucks one after another.It's just not gonna happen


----------



## Nuge60 (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome! This thread is killing me! Since I'm between girlfriends just now, I'll have to keep an eye out for the e-bay ads from our dedicated AT womenfolk.:wink:

ttt


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

:set1_thinking: :wof: :wof:.


----------



## madhunter (Aug 2, 2008)

*amen...*



Elkman said:


> Even If it did work, who the heII is going to ask for one


...brother, I have been married 10 years and would not dream of asking for something like that. :zip:

In reality I do not think he was saying used was he????????


----------



## bman101 (Oct 12, 2006)

just like pms this thread keeps coming back!!!


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

madhunter said:


> ...brother, I have been married 10 years and would not dream of asking for something like that. :zip:
> 
> In reality I do not think he was saying used was he????????


The more "USED" the better!!! That is what this whole thread is about.
By the way... I asked my wife and she is cool with it! She said, "if it helps fill our freezer, you can take them if you want to."


----------



## BCBhunter (Oct 28, 2005)

I would rather never shoot a buck again then have to even look at a used tampon....:darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT for the funniest thread ever:darkbeer:


----------



## Special_K (Aug 28, 2008)

hey hey the wifes just finished..............


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

madhunter;7472826[B said:


> _]...brother, I have been married 10 years and would not dream of asking for something like that._[/B] :zip:
> 
> In reality I do not think he was saying used was he????????


I have been married for 31 years and won't even buy the clean ones for my wife. I don't care if it's 30 degrees below zero, she's making a trip to the store.


----------



## shkyhnds (Jul 11, 2007)

Huaco said:


> Well,
> Since we are drawing so close to the season openers... I thought I would muster up this thread for all the new guys looking for a new for of attractant scent!
> 
> AT Classic


I was just thinking about bringing this thread back myself. Not lying....I was debating on searching for it or not. I chose not to. I knew someone else would bring this thread back to life!


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

next thing you know folks will be making love to their wife during "the time" and walking to the stand with their pecker hanging out...
this is just too ridic....lmao


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

tpoof said:


> next thing you know folks will be making love to their wife during "the time" and walking to the stand with their pecker hanging out...
> This is just too ridic....lmao


:roflmao:


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

*Yer killin me!!*

I haven't laughed this hard in years!!! 

I wonder when Thermacell is going to start selling their version of this??!!??

Next we'll be hearing about a couple falling from a tree stand while doing the wild thing to attract deer!! 

:happy1:


----------



## bus33 (Aug 6, 2006)

*gross*



rodney482 said:


> unless deer eat them and you are hunting over a pile of them, and yes I have heard of guys using them in the past.
> 
> I think the CO needs to re-read the definiton of baiting



ukey:ukey:This visual will be in my head for a whileukey:ukey:


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

I've been Married 10 years now and saw this thread last year and asked the wifey for one to try out and she gave me this look like...........you've got to be kidding me!! Ya'll at least need to ask so you can watch the Expression on your wives or girlfriends faces!! To die for!!


----------



## Bllade (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone. yeah, I'm new here! I followed a link from another site to AT and have spent the last 3 hours reading through 9 pages of threads when I came onto this one and I cant believe that I read through the whole thing!! 

Anyway I live with my Fiance` and her triplet teenage daughters.. If a collect a few samples from each do you think I could fool the biguns into thinking theres a whole HERD of fun waiting for them.

This thread is great!!
Anyway I'll go post the obligatory NOOB post now.


----------



## soccer (Jul 16, 2006)

How about someone gets one and hangs it on a limb where i gamecamera is looking right at it and will see if it works or not?


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

*wow*

I just spent 2 1/2 hours of reading this thread, classic. Makes you wonder though.......I havent tried everything


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

*Here you go*

Both post from 2005....Classics


----------



## TXBOWKILL (Sep 23, 2008)

the critter said:


> I just spent 2 1/2 hours of reading this thread, classic. Makes you wonder though.......I havent tried everything


There's 2 hours of my life I will never get back. :darkbeer:


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

...and my wife just went through "the change". All those wasted years, and now...nothing! What timing.


----------



## freeslinger (Jul 30, 2007)

F*ing gross!


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*Endless supply*

I have a 12-year-old daughter.

She has a lot of friends, her age and older.

They are at our house a lot.

Whenever I see a fresh one in the bathroom garbage can (which is frequent), I ALWAYS think of this thread!
.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

MB_AKERS said:


> This sounds crazy, but honestly I was talking to a game warden the other day about the scents that I use and ask him what he heard were the best and NO B.S. he told me that the best deer lure that anyone could ever use was a used tampon from a woman. I was completley blown away, however he also said that it was illegal and is the same as poaching if anyone were to get caught using this method. He said that the scent would have does and bucks running in and it was just like baiting. I actually have had a few people around tell me that they have heard of this and one guy said he even did this before and it "works". Anyone ever heard this?? :embarasse


I heard of this for bear hunting but not deer. I know a guy that use to collect them every year and would freeze them until season came around.ukey:ukey:


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hell I am down...I will try anything once...twice if I like it...:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

*Don't ask, Don't tell*

I'd bet most of us could sneak these feminine hygiene products out of the bathroom trash can each month without even being discovered. 


Slowen
PS I am glad to be a man.


----------



## 4X4HD (Jun 11, 2008)

*I did not read all the threads, but*

my neighbor had a pet buck a couple of years ago. And when the buck was about 2 1/2, his wife would try to feed him (during her special time), and he would got bonkers. He almost succeeded if you know what I mean(thank goodness she had jeans on). It was funny to watch though.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

4X4HD said:


> my neighbor had a pet buck a couple of years ago. And when the buck was about 2 1/2, his wife would try to feed him (during her special time), and he would got bonkers. He almost succeeded if you know what I mean(thank goodness she had jeans on). It was funny to watch though.




OH if you only had a cam corder at the time. What a special time she had with that buck!


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

I think this thread is going to make me throw up...


----------



## Spiker (Oct 25, 2004)

I can't believe this thread is still around


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

This is possibly the nastiest thing ever to be brough up about deer hunting haha I don't care if it does work, there is no way im trying it.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL... someone has to have a photo of this on their trail camera... lol


----------



## raylandarcher (Jun 5, 2003)

affe22 said:


> I don't really understand why it would work. This may sound odd, but it isn't like that is a good time to breed so why would the deer like the scent? Any opinions?
> 
> I'm not about to ask my fiancee about this, especially if it see was currently having her period. You all would see me with a knife sticking out of some part of my body on the front page of the newspaper.


Havent you ever seen a female dog in heat.She bleeds and that tells the male she is ready.It might be OK for animals to do the nasty while bleeding but it ain't for me.I see your point.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

raylandarcher said:


> Havent you ever seen a female dog in heat.She bleeds and that tells the male she is ready.It might be OK for animals to do the nasty while bleeding but it ain't for me.I see your point.


Hey buddy... some of us are trying to eat lunch right now!!!ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I've tried them (ex-wife) and they DO work. Gross..a little..smelly..most definately...pull in deer? like fly to poo!!


----------



## buckpro85 (Jul 11, 2007)

*..*

was thinking ab this thread the other day, my girl said, its that time, i dont really feel like going...

so i was like, hell yeah your going, ..seen a monster but the wind was wrong for him to get a wiff, will try next month!


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Holy, old thread Batman.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Dextee said:


> I've tried them (ex-wife) and they DO work. Gross..a little..smelly..most definately...pull in deer? like fly to poo!!


Oh... I'm not saying it doesn't work... I just wanted to eat my lunch without reading about dogs in heat!


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

typhoon shooter said:


> i dont think i am brave enuff to ask any woman for one during that time of the month and for that matter i wouldnt touch it if she gave it to me



You don't ask for it, you take it when she is asleep.:embara::embara::embara: Ha Ha, not going to do it, nasty.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Rupypug said:


> You don't ask for it, you take it when she is asleep.:embara::embara::embara: Ha Ha, not going to do it, nasty.


yeah, but how do you get it off her without her waking up!!!!!!!! :lol3::set1_thinking:


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

Huaco said:


> yeah, but how do you get it off her without her waking up!!!!!!!! :lol3::set1_thinking:


Get the dog to do it so she doesn't think you are a pervert.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 23, 2007)

highplainsdrift said:


> so i guess since i'm a mature buck, i could wizz all over my stand and get deer to climb the tree. Its got to work i'm in rut all the time.



hahahahaha


----------



## Shaine (Aug 30, 2008)

*Lmao*

Durocab1 Sounds like what we need is a test group....Who's in? Speaking of in,, my wife is in right now. Also, let's hear the responses from the ladies when a guy ask...Oh, and show any pictures of black eyes etc.....lmao that's funny...ill just ask her over the phone


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Bump to get Hunlee's opinion on this method


----------



## Userx100 (Dec 25, 2008)

This is the most helirous post i think i have ever read. And the drop an egg i cried because i laughed so hard.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Talking about digging up some bones.....i remember laughing my 888 off 3yrs ago reading all this.lol


----------



## jorjo (Jan 27, 2009)

:chicken01:

I've been laughing out loud reading all the way through this tread from the beginning (tears streaming from my eyes laughing) I don't think I will ever shake off the visual of so many "HUNTERS" being terrified of a used tampex. 

How can you guys be that squeamish about a used tampon when your shooting deer and gutting them? unless......... hey, you guys aren't carting those home to have the little lady do all the carving up and cookin for yah... are yah? :boink:

*snicker* hen pecked in cammo, Classic funny, I'd never have guessed so many of you are afraid of your women folk LOL


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

It lives!

IT LIVES!!!!

*ITS ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## removed1 (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah, i'll dredge this one up.


----------



## TGunz07 (Jan 20, 2009)

HAHAHA its back.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

4X4HD said:


> my neighbor had a pet buck a couple of years ago. And when the buck was about 2 1/2, his wife would try to feed him (during her special time), and he would got bonkers. He almost succeeded if you know what I mean(thank goodness she had jeans on). It was funny to watch though.


Can't believe I missed this post! Now thats funny!!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Oregonian (Mar 4, 2009)

I think I'm to young for this thread eeewww thats just nasty and wrong man!


----------

